# Ancient_Loyal 2016 Log



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Following on from my previous log: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/251048-from-fat-toless-fat/ I've gone backwards somewhat!

During the period covered in my previous log, I went from around 15 stone to 13.5 and was very happy with my progress. After my wedding I lost a bit of motivation at the gym and diet but managed to fire fight well enough to not gain huge amounts of weight, I was probably 14 stone at my heaviest.

However, December has not been a good month for me! A number of other events, non more so than Christmas, have led me in to bad habits of eating and drinking FAR too much resulting in me putting a lot of fat on! I'm incredibly disappointed by this, I didn't want to yo-yo like I have done many times before. I'm fairly confident I've caught it early enough to do something about it rather than getting stuck in a rut.

Stats currently:

Weight - 14 stones 9lbs (205 pounds)

Waist - 37" (I was surprised by this, I was around 33" and still fit in my 34" pants









Chest - 42"

Upper Arms (tensed) - 15"

Thighs - Left = 25" Right = 26"

Pictures:





































**Please excuse my scabby legs, I managed to fall off a treadmill between Christmas and New Year which sanded a decent amount of skin off my legs









My aim is to cut back down to 13.7 as I was previously, maybe a little bit lower whilst maintaining as much muscle as possible.

I'll be training weights in the gym 4-5 times a week focussing on supersets to begin with, putting in a decent amount of cardio to help things along. When my legs have healed properly I'll be sticking to HIIT after weights rather than steady state.

Diet wise, I'll be sticking to around 2400-2500 calories daily with no cheat meals (read as not many cheat meals).

Still undecided regarding my excess skin, I've kind of put it on the back burner recently and almost forgotten about it. I'm also undecided as to whether to enter the world of AAS or Pro-Hormones after I've leaned out a bit more.

Any help along the road will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

This is what I looked like in August last year:










If I can get back to this or even a bit leaner then I'll be happy. It's at that point that I need to remain focussed and try to add some muscle without getting bloody fat again!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Typical day's diet at the moment:

Staying around the 2400 calorie mark at the minute, not counting milk in tea/coffee and condiments. I'm probably around 2450-2500 at the moment.









Training wise, I was doing an upper/lower split and enjoyed it but I've been doing it since August so it's time for a change. I'm now going to do the following split for the next few weeks:

Day 1 - Chest/Back

Day 2 - Arms

Day 3 - Legs

Day 4 - Shoulders/Abs/Calves

Day 5 - Power session (Bench/Deadlift/Squat)

I'll be focussing on supersets and high reps for days 1-4 and focussing on strength on day 5.

I'll be doing cardio most days, whether that be football at lunch time, football training or some cardio after weights.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In for the ride mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

In mate good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> In mate good luck with it 1:


Thanks mate ?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Will follow this mate  good luck!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Last night consisted of being stuck in horrendous traffic trying to get out of Manchester, it took me nearly 2 hours to travel 8 miles. Nightmare!

Managed to get a quick 2 mile run in before football training.

Woke up this morning and weighed in at 13 stones 12.75lbs. Happy with that but it's probably more to do with the fact that my calories were slightly lower and I didn't train weights yesterday, I expect it to go up slightly after training tonight.

Playing football at lunchtime today and training legs tonight, lord help me!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Last night consisted of being stuck in horrendous traffic trying to get out of Manchester, it took me nearly 2 hours to travel 8 miles. Nightmare!
> 
> Managed to get a quick 2 mile run in before football training.
> 
> ...


 The traffic was silly around manchester wasnt it mate. M62 had major issues.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> The traffic was silly around manchester wasnt it mate. M62 had major issues.


 Yep, between junctions 18 and 19 but it had a huge knock on effect pretty much everywhere. Couple that with Portland St closures and partial closures of the Mancunian Way and you have MAYHEM!

I'm glad I was committed to football training really because I'd otherwise have ****ed training off and gone straight home!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Legs last night:

Leg Raise + Seated Ham Curl Superset
50/40/30/20/10 reps. Last set of 10 was 96kg leg raise and 76kg Ham Curl

Hack Squat + Lying Leg Curl Superset - There was a bit too much resting in between the reps on the hack squat but my quads were still burning from the previous set!
40kg x30 + 25kg x30 
60kg x20 + 30kg x20
80kg x20 + 40kg x20

Leg Press (deep reps) + SLDL
120kg x12 + 45kg x10
200kg x12 + 45kg x10
260kg x8 + 45kg x10

BW Squats + Hip Abductions (machine)
15 reps + 6kgx15
15 reps + 9kgx15
15 reps + 12kgx12

Finished off with some ab work and 20 minutes on the cross trainer. Put that together with a game of 5-a-side footy at lunch time and I had a fairly successful day 

Weighed in this morning at 13 stone 13.5 so not quite as light as yesterday but after training legs and getting 2400-2500 calories in I'm pretty happy with that. Didn't think I'd get below 14 stone again so quickly.

On a more important note, I'm feeling better and I think I'm looking better. I've gone down a notch on my belt so it's all heading in the right direction!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning chaps, trying to steer clear of as many electronic devices as possible at weekends so I didn't have chance to update the journal. Overall a successful weekend.

Friday evening was shoulders day at the gym, I won't put individual weights as I can't remember them:

DB Shoulder Press - working up to 34kg x 8
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - working up to 80kg x 10
BB Front Lateral Raise (20kg) + BB Upright Row (20Kg) + 10kg Steering Wheels
DB Rear Delt Flies + DB Side Lateral Raise - kept light focussing on form
Trap Bar Shrugs - working to 80kg (minus weight of bar)

Finished with some ab work and 20 minutes on the cross trainer.

Saturday I trained with a couple of mates in a different gym, we just did a bit of this and that. The only omission from my normal Saturday session was deadlifts.

Squats:
Warm up sets then 100kg x 10, 110kg x 10, 120kg x 5. I probably had a few more in me here, I felt good underneath the weight, which is a surprise because it's the heaviest I've gone for a while. Hoping for 120kg x 10 soon!

Bench:
Warm up to 90kg x 6 for 2 sets. I was starting to feel quite a bit of fatigue from a long week and training shoulders the previous day!

Standing Military Press:a
Warm up to 50kg x 8. This was hard after shoulders on Friday!!

Cable X-overs, Chin Ups and EZ Bar Curls Superset.
Finished off with some ab work.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Went out on Saturday night with the lads and didn't have a drop of alcohol, managed on Diet Coke all night! Doesn't really bother me too much but driving home I was getting some serious cravings for takeaway pizza! I resisted, just!

Weighed in at 13:12.25 both Saturday and Sunday which shows weight is going in the right direction.

Had a bit of a cheat meal last night of cottage pie, veg with fruit/yoghurt to finish. I had only eaten ~900 calories before that so I won't have done much damage but it didn't half bloat me! Still feel bloated this morning and weighed in at 14:2.5 an increase of over 4 pounds lol. Clearly this is just a bit of bloat, will be back to normal by Wednesday.

Does anyone have any tips on how to avoid this bloat? I do like to keep a few hundred calories back on a Sunday so I can enjoy a decent sized meal with the family but afterwards I feel horrendous!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chest and Back yesterday:

Flat DB Bench + EZ Bar Bent Over Row (performed as superset)

15kg x 20 + 40kg x 20
20kg x 20 + 40kg x 20
25kg x 20 + 50kg x 20
30kg x 9 + 50kg x 20
34kg x 7 + 50kg x 12

Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press + Wide Lat Pulldown

20kg x 12 + 47kg x 12
40kg x 12 + 57kg x 12
60kg x 12 + 67kg x 10
80kg x 8 + 77kg x 6, 57kg x 5

Chest Dips + CG Cable Row

BW x 10 + 57kg x 12
BW x 10 + 67kg x 10
+10kg x 10 + 77kg x 8
+20kg x 5, BW x 5 + 47kg x 15

Cable X-Overs + Straight Arm Pull Down

15kg x 20 + 25kg x 20
20kg x 20 + 35kg x 15
25kg x 8 + 42kg x 12

Finished with some ab work and 20 minutes fat burner programme on the stepper.

Football at lunch time today followed but some arms tonight in the gym


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Calories/Macro split from yesterday.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Arms last night:

BB Bicep Curl + Rope Pushdown Superset (SS)

15kg x 12 + 30kg x 12
20kg x 12 + 42kg x 12
25kg x 12 + 49kg x 12
30kg x 12 + 65kg x 8

CG Bench + EZ Curls (SS)

40kg x 12 + 20kg x 12
60kg x 12 + 20kg x 12
80kg x 10 + 20kg x 12

DB Curls + DB Tricep Extensions

7.5kg x 12 + 7.5kg x 12
10kg x 12 + 10kg x 12
12.5kg x 12 + 12.5kg x 10

Hammer Strength Preacher Curl + Single Arm Tricep Pushdown (SS)

10kg x 25 + 15kg x 25
20kg x 15 + 20kg x 20
30kg x 8 + 30kg x 10

Finished off with some ab work. Didn't bother with cardio, I'd already played football at lunch time so didn't feel the need.

Weighed in at 12 stones 12.75 lbs this morning which is fairly good for a mid week weigh in after training the previous day. Going for a run and then football training after that today with calories being a bit lower so will probably weigh in less than that tomorrow :thumb: . Still feeling good in the gym, starting to feel much better with a consistent approach to my diet after being bad over Christmas, energy levels are much better!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice arm workout mate 

Am I reading this right, rope push down triceps @ 65kg for 12 reps? If so that's impressive to me, I couldn't do no where near that!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Nice arm workout mate
> 
> Am I reading this right, rope push down triceps @ 65kg for 12 reps? If so that's impressive to me, I couldn't do no where near that!!


 Thanks mate,

Got the reps wrong way round, I only did 8 at 65kg. It was my first exercise on triceps so they were fresh :thumbup1:

Funnily enough, as I was finishing that set, there was a lad next to me and he said "good set" as I was finishing. Not really sure what he was basing that on though...


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Very good weight I thinks mate well done. I do push downs on the pully machine quite often using the rope and aim for at least 10 reps but I only manage about 35kg with good form!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Very good weight I thinks mate well done. I do push downs on the pully machine quite often using the rope and aim for at least 10 reps but I only manage about 35kg with good form!


 It's all relative pal, the stack said 65kg but how that would relate to another gym's cable machine I don't know. The numbers mean nothing unless your pushing yourself and trying to beat it next time


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

2.25 mile run and football training last night.

Calories down to around 2200 yesterday so as predicted weighed in a bit lighter at 13 stones 12 lbs.

My first goal was to get to 13 stones 7lbs but I don't currently feel like I'm 5 pounds away from my old self if that makes sense. What I'm going to struggle with is where to draw the line in terms of cutting and when to start my lean gain. Assume this should be done looking in the mirror/pictures rather than weight but it's difficult to know when that time comes!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Football yesterday afternoon followed by legs yesterday afternoon.

Got to the gym and started warming up on the cross trainer, as I was doing so the machinery I wanted to use (leg raise) was taken, so I thought I'd warm up a bit longer and see if it became free. 15 minutes later and the 2 guys using it have completed 1 set. ONE fu**ing SET. They were chatting for the rest of the time! I went over to ask them how many they had left and they "had just started"...ARGGGHHHHHHH.

Anyway, nonsensical rant as I just started on another piece of equipment, maybe I was just being grumpy!

Legs it was then:

*Hack Squat + Seated Hamstring Curl superset*

40kg x 20 + 35kg x 20
60kg x 20 + 42kg x 20
80kg x 15 + 56kg x 15
120kg x 12 + 84kg x 12

*Leg Press (deep) + SLDL*

120kg x 15 + 50kg x 10
200kg x 12 + 50kg x 10
240kg x 10 + 50kg x 10

*Leg Raise + Lying Hamstring Curl*

5 Supersets of 50/40/30/20/10 reps
Last set = 88kg x 8 + 60kg x 6 (my legs were fried by this point)

*BW Squats + Hip Adductors*

3 sets of 15 reps each

Legs are feeling a little bit sore today, combination of last nights workout and a long week of training. Hopefully they'll recover tomorrow, I'd like to try a 120kg + squat. I'd love to get back to 140kg soon.

Woke up feeling a bit heavier today and the scales did read 0.75lbs heavier. Whilst that's not dramatic, training twice the day before usually lowers my weight slightly. I'm starting to think having so much Skyr yoghurt just before bed is bloating me, I might switch to a simple whey shake with some peanut butter and see if that helps?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Got to the gym and started warming up on the cross trainer, as I was doing so the machinery I wanted to use (leg raise) was taken, so I thought I'd warm up a bit longer and see if it became free. 15 minutes later and the 2 guys using it have completed 1 set. ONE fu**ing SET. They were chatting for the rest of the time! I went over to ask them how many they had left and they "had just started"...ARGGGHHHHHHH.
> 
> Anyway, nonsensical rant as I just started on another piece of equipment, maybe I was just being grumpy!


 Really can't stand people standing around chatting and simultaneously hogging a bar or whatever it might be, if you want to chat loudly in public about all the birds you're not shagging.. do it in the changing rooms ffs.

Thinking about it.. people in general really


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Really can't stand people standing around chatting and simultaneously hogging a bar or whatever it might be, if you want to chat loudly in public about all the birds you're not shagging.. do it in the changing rooms ffs.
> 
> Thinking about it.. people in general really


 There's a group of people in my gym who go to the gym to socialise as well as train. Sometimes I feel like an anti-social bastard but I have a life outside of the gym, the gym is a means to an end, albeit one that I enjoy. I go there, I train, I go home to my life outside of the gym.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Shoulders/calves last night:

*Seated Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*

20kg x 20, 40kg x 20, 60kg x 15, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 8

*BB Front Lat Raise + BB Upright Row + Steering Wheels (superset)*

20kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 + 10kg plate x 20 rotations
20kg x 15 + 25kg x 15 + 10kg plate x 30 rotations
25kg x 10 + 25kg x 10 + 10kg plate x 30 rotations

*DB Rear Delt Fly + DB Side Lateral Raise*

2.5kg x 10 for each
5kg x 10 for each
7.5kg x 10 for each

I did a set of 10 reps of 10kg DB curls after each set.

*Shrugs (Hammer Strength Machine) + EZ Curl Bar Curls*

40kg x 20 + 10kg x 12
80kg x 15 + 15kg x 10
120kg x 10, 40kg x 10 + 20kg x 10

*Standing Calf Raise + Seated Calf Raise*

100kg x 20 + 20kg x 15
180kg x 15 + 20kg x 15
260kg x 8 + 20kg x 15

Finished with some ab work and 20 minutes on the stepper.

Last night I went to a mates to watch a film and sat there drinking Pepsi Max whilst they were eating chicken wings, Dominos and chocolate! It was torture! Glad I stayed strong though haha.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Did a full body session today as a bit of a filler.

*Squats*

40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8 - chuffed with this. Going for 120kg x 10 next time and then I'll go to 125kg.

*Bench*

40kg x 12, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 6, 60kg x 10 - struggled on bench today, probably from fatigued shoulders?

*Chin Ups + Push Ups superset*

3 sets to failure

*BB Bicep Curl + Tricep Pushdown *

3 sets to failure (can't remember weights)

Finished with abs. No cardio as I'd done a short run with the wife in the morning.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesterday was a rest day and Sunday tea at the in-laws. However, the Mother in law is usually a healthy eater and made a chicken broth and I'd only eaten 850 calories up to that point. I'd say I ate no more than an additional 800 with chicken, potatoes, veg, a slice of bread and a healthy ish dessert. BUT....I bloated like mad again! It's driving me mad, every Sunday is the same, regardless of what I eat I bloat like mad and feel crap.

It carries over to Monday as well, I'm always ~3-4 lbs heavier on a Monday regardless of what I eat on Sunday.

Is it down to my rest day? I had no more than 2100 calories yesterday and that's probably an over estimation.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In lighter news I got early on Sunday morning to get a new diffuser fitted to my car so I treated it to a wash


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> In lighter news I got early on Sunday morning to get a new diffuser fitted to my car so I treated it to a wash
> 
> View attachment 120273


 Looks smart that mate! What engine?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Looks smart that mate! What engine?


 Thanks mate, it's a 330d 

I've had it since November and I'm still in love with it! I'm so glad I went for a 6 cylinder, the engine is incredible!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, it's a 330d
> 
> I've had it since November and I'm still in love with it! I'm so glad I went for a 6 cylinder, the engine is incredible!


 Noice! i like the 435d's... fancy one next maybe tbh


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Noice! i like the 435d's... fancy one next maybe tbh


 I couldn't quite stretch to the 4 series, they haven't dropped in price yet but they are amazing cars. A friend has an M4, unbelievable machine but a pain in the arse to get in the back seats.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> I couldn't quite stretch to the 4 series, they haven't dropped in price yet but they are amazing cars. A friend has an M4, unbelievable machine but a pain in the arse to get in the back seats.


 I do mine through work anyway mate. I can either lease and get car allowance or company car!

The m4 is nice... my mrs dad had a C63 AMG, lovely car  Her Mum has an ML63 as well, thats a beast!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I do mine through work anyway mate. I can either lease and get car allowance or company car!
> 
> The m4 is nice... my mrs dad had a C63 AMG, lovely car  Her Mum has an ML63 as well, thats a beast!


 You're lucky, I work in the public sector so don't have that luxury.

You're in Construction Project Management aren't you? Funnily enough, I procure your particular services on a regular basis.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> You're lucky, I work in the public sector so don't have that luxury.
> 
> You're in Construction Project Management aren't you? Funnily enough, I procure your particular services on a regular basis.


 Yes mate, are you local authority then bud?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Yes mate, are you local authority then bud?


 Was, I'm at a University now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

A1243R said:


> ancient_loyal said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't quite stretch to the 4 series, they haven't dropped in price yet but they are amazing cars. A friend has an M4, unbelievable machine but a pain in the arse to get in the back seats.


 I do mine through work anyway mate. I can either lease and get car allowance or company car!

The m4 is nice... my mrs dad had a C63 AMG, lovely car  Her Mum has an ML63 as well, thats a beast!

Does she got a nice sister?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Was, I'm at a University now.


 Shes about 12 :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

f**k

All London girls are skint ?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Shes about 12 :lol:


 Assume you meant to quote @Frandeman ? :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quoting system is ****ed guys

I don't bother no more

Just like posts until no left

And reply wherever the f**k goes


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Quoting system is ****ed guys
> 
> I don't bother no more
> 
> ...


 I've noticed a lot of quotes fu**ing up recently. Shame really because it's a good way of alerting people to your reply...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chest and Back last night 

Flat DB Bench + EZ Bar Bent Over Row (performed as superset)

15kg x 20 + 20kg x 20
20kg x 20 + 40kg x 20
25kg x 20 + 40kg x 20
30kg x 12 + 50kg x 20
34kg x 7 + 60kg x 12

Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press + Wide Lat Pulldown

20kg x 12 + 47kg x 12
40kg x 12 + 57kg x 12
60kg x 12 + 67kg x 10
80kg x 8 + 77kg x 8

Chest Dips + CG Cable Row

BW x 10 + 57kg x 12
+8kg* x 10 + 67kg x 10
+16kg* x 6 + BW x 5 + 77kg x 8

*These are approximate weights as they were chains hanging around my neck. I'm sure I've weighed them before and they were around 8kg each.

Cable X-Overs + Straight Arm Pull Down

15kg x 20 + 25kg x 20
20kg x 15 + 35kg x 15
30kg x 6 + 49kg x 10

Finished with some ab work and 20 minutes fat burner programme on the stepper.

Football at lunch time today followed but some arms tonight in the gym


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm also starting to think that some of my bloating issues are down to yoghurt. Has anyone else had similar?

I'm felt really bloated and rough last night again as soon as I'd had my last meal which was 225g Skyr + 25g Whey + 20g Peanut Butter. I usually have this meal every night and it's not bothered me too much in the past. Can too much dairy have a cumulative effect on my system?

It was the same on Sunday, all I had to eat was a chicken casserole which consisted of chicken breast, potatoes, veg, stock and a little coconut oil with a piece of bread. But afterwards I had yoghurt mixed with cremé fraíche, raspberries and meringue. Afterwards I felt like I was going to explode!!

I think I'll cut out yoghurt as my last meal and leave it in PWO and see how I get on...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'm also starting to think that some of my bloating issues are down to yoghurt. Has anyone else had similar?
> 
> I'm felt really bloated and rough last night again as soon as I'd had my last meal which was 225g Skyr + 25g Whey + 20g Peanut Butter. I usually have this meal every night and it's not bothered me too much in the past. Can too much dairy have a cumulative effect on my system?
> 
> ...


 Try cutting it mate and see what happens!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Try cutting it mate and see what happens!


 Will give it a go mate. I've been doing a bit of reading today and yoghurt is apparently a food that helps curb bloating? WTF?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'm also starting to think that some of my bloating issues are down to yoghurt. Has anyone else had similar?
> 
> I'm felt really bloated and rough last night again as soon as I'd had my last meal which was 225g Skyr + 25g Whey + 20g Peanut Butter. I usually have this meal every night and it's not bothered me too much in the past. Can too much dairy have a cumulative effect on my system?
> 
> ...


 I randomly get pregnant from various foods including yoghurt

Never managed to work out which one and why though

Got myprotein digestive enzymes which halp a lot


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

superpube said:


> I randomly get pregnant from various foods including yoghurt
> 
> Never managed to work out which one and why though
> 
> Got myprotein digestive enzymes which halp a lot


 Thanks for the advice mate, do you use the digestive enzymes as a preventative step or cure when you're already bloated?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks for the advice mate, do you use the digestive enzymes as a preventative step or cure when you're already bloated?


 Supposed to be preventative but i forget so usually have them when its loo late lol

Great for farting though


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gluten and dairy

Those are the ones that bloat most people..

I love bread man ?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Gluten and dairy
> 
> Those are the ones that bloat most people..
> 
> I love bread man


 Me too!

I don't tend to eat it much though. Trying to fit it into my macros is a chore.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

superpube said:


> Supposed to be preventative but i forget so usually have them when its loo late lol
> 
> Great for farting though


 Nice one, I do love a good farting session. Not sure my wife would agree though!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm bulking

I eat it with every solid meal and butter too lol...

Milk use to be my problem..

10 large lattes a day in the kitchen...I stopped that since Christmas and feel much better

If I cut I take both out of diet


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm bulking
> 
> I eat it with every solid meal and butter too lol...
> 
> ...


 You're lucky, if I had the chance I'd have bread and butter with everything.

Unfortunately for me I can bulk easily, and when I say bulk, I mean get fat.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Arms sessions last night. @Ares - I tried those drag curls last night for the first time, they didn't half hurt!

Session went like:

*BB Drag Curls + EZ Skull Crushers (weights without bar) (SS)*

15kg x 12 + 10kg x 12
20kg x 10 + 20kg x 10
25kg x 10 + 30kg x 10
30kg x 8 / 10kg x 10 + 40kg x 8

*Rope Preacher Curl + Rope Push Down (SS)*

35kg x 10 + 42kg x 10
42kg x 10 + 56kg x 10
56kg x 8 + 63kg x 6

*DB Curl + DB overhead extension (SS)*

7.5kg x 10 + 7.5kg x 10
10kg x 10 + 10kg x 10
12kg x 10 + 12kg x 10
15kg x 10 + 15kg x 8

*CG Bench (smith machine, weights without bar) + Hammer Curl Bar (weights without bar) (SS)*

20kg x 10 + 10kg x 10
40kg x 10 + 15kg x 10
60kg x 8 + 20kg x 10

Finished off with some ab work and 20 minutes on the cross trainer. Put the cross trainer on level 14 hill setting. 400kcal burnt in 20 minutes apparently, I was dripping in sweat!

2-3 mile run and football training tonight.

I cut out my Skyr last thing and went with an omelette instead, I felt much better and didn't bloat. I'll be a bit gutted if the Skyr is the problem, I really enjoyed having that before bed.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

2.25 miles ran last night at a decent pace and then on to football training. All was going well until we decided to have a game and my knee was crocked in a challenge, it swelled up instantly and I couldn't really run for the remainder of the game. Luckily it's gone down a bit this morning so I should be OK to play football again at lunch time and train legs later on 

No weights last night but I did make some pretty awesome pancakes for my last meal










Calories were around 2150 yesterday. I find it easier to limit my calories on a Wednesday as I'm so busy and don't get in from training until gone 9pm.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Footy at lunchtime?

How many years have you been repeating Year 9 for? :lol:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Footy at lunchtime?
> 
> How many years have you been repeating Year 9 for? :lol:


 Ha! Only just seen this, my bad.

Both my boss and his boss play football at lunchtime on Tuesdays and Thursdays so I got dragged along. Nice way to break up the day 

Been struggling for time this weekend but will update my journal now!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Right...I've got a few days to update so I'll probably split it into a couple of posts to keep it from coming too cumbersome.

Thursday I played football at lunch time :thumb:

Thursday night was leg day and I decided to train with the PT from my gym again. Unfortunately it won't be a regular thing as I can't really afford it but it was a great session, lots of volume and the inability to walk on Saturday!

One highlight from the day was breaking my PB squat twice in the same session!

150kg x 1
160kg x 1

Whilst they were only single reps, I was ecstatic with this. I have been trying to get back to 140kg for reps and managed a good 3 reps before trying the 1RM.

Friday was shoulders/calves/abs and I was due to attend a retirement do that night so I decided to train fasted in the morning. It's the first time I've done this and it wasn't as painful as I'd feared! My porridge afterwards tasted amazing!

Anyway, the session went something like this:

*Seated Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*

20kg x 20
40kg x 20
60kg x 15
80kg x 10
100kg x 5 + 40kg x 10

*Front Lateral Raise + Upright BB Row + Steering Wheels (SS)*

20kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 + 10kg plate (20 rotations)
20kg x 15 + 20kg x 15 + 10kg plate (20 rotations)
25kg x 12 + 25kg x 12 + 10kg plate (30 rotations)

*DB Rear Delt Fly + DB Side Lat Raise + DB Bicep Curl*

2.5kg x 12 + 2.5kg x 12 + 10kg x 10
5kg x 12 + 5kg x 12 + 10kg x 10
7.5kg x 10 + 7.5kg x 10 + 10kg x 10
10kg x 8 +10kg x 10 + 10kg x 10

*Standing Calf Raise + Seated Calf Raise*

100kg x 20 + 10kg x 15
180kg x 15 + 20kg x 15
260kg x 9 + 20kg x 15

*Cable Shrug Pulls*

Can't remember weights but went up to full stack for 10 reps

Finished off with some ab work

As I was training fasted I took my breakfast to make at the gym, this consisted of 60g oats, 50g whey, 150ml milk and ~50g blueberries. Usually I add milk and water to the oats and cook in the microwave for 5 minutes. However, I didn't want to take a load of separate containers so combined the milk and whey in a shaker to carry to the gym. So to cook I put some water on the oats, cooked for 2 minutes, then put the protein shake on top and cooked for a further 2 minutes. I've no idea why but this made it SO INCREDIBLY CREAMY!! It was genuinely amazing!

This is now my go to way of cooking oats!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Saturday was spent doing a "whatever the hell I wanted" session after a quick fasted 2 mile job with the wife.

So I did:

*DB Bench*

Working up to 42.5kg for 2 sets of 4 reps. Not as many reps as I'd like!

*Chin Ups + Tricep Pushdown *

10xBW + 42kg x 10
9xBW + 56kg x 10
7xBW + 72kg x 10

*Sumo Deadlifts*

Working up to 100kg x 5. This is the first time I've done these and they were difficult but felt much more comfortable than traditional deadlifting. I think I'll stick at these and see how I get on. My back was definitely in a better position.

*Back Hyper Extensions + Weighted dips.*

Finished off with some ab work.

All in all a solid week's training.

Also weighed in at 13 stones 9.25lbs on Saturday morning which is a drop of another pound. My fat loss is slowing so I might have to drop calories a bit lower for a week or two to get to that 13 stones 7lb mark


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chest and back last night 

Decided to do a bit of a more intensive warm up to get the hear rate going so I jumped on the treadmill on a 2.0 incline and started at 5 km/h walk increased by 1km/h every minute until I got to 15km/h. Definitely got the heart going :thumbup1:

*DB Bench + BB B/O Row*

15kg x 20 + 20kg x 20
20kg x 20 + 30kg x 20
27.5kg x 15 + 40kg x 20
35kg x 9 + 45kg x 20

The gym was rammed so I had to settle for using the standard barbells rather than an Oly bar, 45kg is the heaviest.

*Hammer Strength Incline Press + Wide Grip Lat Pull Down*

20kg x 12 + 47kg x 12
40kg x 12 + 57kg x 12
60kg x 12 + 67kg x 10
80kg x 8 + 77kg x 6, 57kg x 5

*Dips + CG Cable Row*

BW x 10 + 67kg x 10
+10kg x 10 + 77kg x 10
+20kg x 7 + 87kg x 6, 47kg x 10

*Cable X-Overs + Straight Arm Pull Down*

15kg x 15 + 30kg x 12
20kg x 12 + 42kg x 10
30kg x 6 + 56kg x 6, 30kg x 5

Finished off with some ab work and 20 minutes on the cross trainer (level 14 hill programme). According to the machines I burned just shy of 600 calories with my pre and post weights cardio. Looking forward to dropping the cardio a bit!

Football at dinner time today and arms tonight :thumb:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Wish my place had heavier DB's 

Training is looking well, mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Wish my place had heavier DB's
> 
> Training is looking well, mate


 Your place doesn't have DBs up to 42.5kg? These are still puny weights in my gym, they go upwards of 70kg.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Highest is 36, lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Highest is 36, lol


 Wow that sucks!

I love DB pressing


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Arm day yesterday went a bit like this:

*CG Bench (Smith Machine - weights not including resitance of machine) + BB Drag Curls (SS)*

20kg x 12 + 15kg x 12
40kg x 12 + 20kg x 10
50kg x 10 + 25kg x 10
70kg x 8 + 30kg x 8

*Skull Crushers + Bicep Curls (SS) - both with EZ bar, weights not including bar*

10kg x 12 + 10kg x 12
15kg x 12 + 15kg x 10
17.5kg x 10 + 17.5kg x 8

*Tricep Extensions (Rope) + Rope Hammer Curls (SS)*

49kg x 10 + 42kg x 10
56kg x 10 + 49kg x 10
63kg x 10 + 56kg x 9

*Hammer Strength Preacher Curls + Cable Tricep Kickbacks (SS)*

10kg x 20 + 12kg x 12
20kg x 15 + 19kg x 10
30kg x 10, 10kg x 20 + 26kg x 6, 12kg x 20

Finished off with some abs and 10 minutes HIIT on the bike. Couldn't be bothered to do another 20-30 minutes cardio, I'd already played football at dinner time.

Anyways, running tonight (probably 2-3 miles) and then an hour of football training. Calories will be around 2000-2100 :thumb:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

They were fitting a new DB rack at the gym today, how weird is that!

Probably just a duplicate set, but a brother can hope


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> They were fitting a new DB rack at the gym today, how weird is that!
> 
> Probably just a duplicate set, but a brother can hope


 Hopefully you'll go next time and they'll be some big f**k off DBs to choose from :thumb:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Last night was a 2.5 mile run, steady pace around 8:45/mile and then on to football training.

Calories were around 2200 when I add in a bit of sauce and unaccounted milk. Weighed in at 13 stones 8.75lbs which is lower but only by 0.5lb, the real test will be Saturday morning when I'm properly depleted after a decent kip, hoping to be closer to 13 stones 7lb. I feel a LOT leaner, I'm back to my pre-christmas belt notch and look (I think) fairly similar.

I may put some updated pictures up on Saturday morning and get some advice off you fine gentleman as to what my next steps should be, whether to carry on cutting or lean bulk...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

No football yesterday due to meetings 

However, it meant I was much fresher for a good leg session in the evening:

Warmed up with another treadmill session starting at 5km/h and increasing by 1km/h until 16km/h. However, I do miss out 7km/h because it's slightly too fast to walk and too slow to jog, I end up doing some weird mincing thing and nobody wants to see that!

*Hack Squat Hammer Strength (starting resistance not measured) + Seated Ham Curl (SS)*

40kg x 20 + 35kg x 20
80kg x 20 + 42kg x 20
120kg x 15 + 56kg x 15
160kg x 10 + 84kg x 10

*SLDL + BW Squats (SS) - was supposed to be leg press instead of squats but it was taken for ages!*

40kg x 10 + 15 reps
50kg x 10 + 15 reps
60kg x 10 + 20 reps
70kg x 10 + 20 reps

*Leg Press*

120kg x 20, 200kg x 15, 280kg x 12, 320kg x 8

*Seated Leg Raise + Seated Leg Curl (SS)*

Can't remember weights but they were low focussing on reps.

50/40/30/20 reps each exercise. Was supposed to do a set of 10 but my legs were fried!

Have to say, I'm pretty chuffed with that workout, increased my hack squat and leg press significantly, I felt MUCH stronger last night. This was probably due to my legs being fresh from not playing football at dinner time. This might have to be the way forward from now on!

Finished off with abs and 20 minutes incline walk to compensate for lack of football (it's all I could manage really)


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm at the Wigan game tonight so I trained this morning, shoulders and calves.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*

20kg x 20, 40kg x 20, 60kg x 15, 80kg x 12, 90kg x 8

*BB Front Lat Raise + BB Upright Row + Steering Wheels (10kg weight) (SS)*

20kg x 12 + 20kg x 12 + 20 rotations
20kg x 15 + 20kg x 15 + 20 rotations
25kg x 15 + 25kg x 15 + 30 rotations

*DB Rear Delt Fly + DB Side Lat Raise + BB Bicep Curl (SS)*

2.5kg x 12 + 2.5kg x 12 + 15kg x 10
5kg x 12 + 5kg x 12 + 15kg x 10
7.5kg x 10 + 7.5kg x 10 + 25kg x 10
10kg x 10 + 10kg x 10 + 30kg x 10

*Cable Shrugs (weight each hand) + Rope Bicep Curl*

35kg x 12 + 35kg x 10
49kg x 12 + 42kg x 10
63kg x 12, 35kg x 10 + 56kg x 10, 25kg x 10

*Standing Calf Raise + Seated Calf Raise (SS)*

100kg x 20 + 10kg x 15
180kg x 15 + 20kg x 15
260kg x 10 + 20kg x 15

Finished off with some ab work. No time for cardio as I had to get to work, no great loss.

Now looking forward to the first Wigan game of the year!

Also my first cheat meal of 2016 tomorrow night, it's long overdue and I'm going to enjoy it without any guilt whatsoever! I think I deserve it after watching people eat Dominos, Chinese and going on nights out s


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Had a bit of a dodgy weekend this weekend.

Started off OK on the Saturday, went for a very gentle 2 miles fasted jog with the wife. Then on to the gym for a bit of a full body session:

Squat = worked up to 130kg x 5

Sumo deadlift = worked up to 120kg x 5 (still getting used to this exercise)

Decline BB Bench = worked up to 100kg x 5

Chin ups + push ups, arms and abs.

I was knackered after all of this!

Then it all went a bit awry, my cheat meal started a bit early eating Refresher Bon Bons because I was starving and then I cooked up an absolute Greek storm.

Greek salad, pitta and dips to start
Feta cheese stuffed peppers
Gyros chicken
Greek shrimp Saganaki
Meatballs in chilli pesto sauce (not technically Greek)
Rice and more pitta bread.

Finished off with a big slice of New York cheesecake and washed down with lots of beer and wine!










The problem is, I also had the leftovers for my tea last night, along with a lot of Carte Dor ice cream. Oh well, hopefully it will keep me on the straight and narrow for a bit longer. Today is a new week, time to start pooping out the weekend excess and get back on the wagon!

On a more positive note, on Saturday morning before my diet f**k up I weighed in at 13 stones 7.25 lbs. Only 0.25 lbs over my goal weight was after Christmas.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Chest and back last night:

*DB Bench + EZ Bar Row (weights without bar)*

15kg x 20 + 20kg x 20
22.5kg x 20 + 40kg x 20
30kg x 15 + 60kg x 15
35kg x 10 + 70kg x 10

*Hammer Strength Incline Press + Wide Grip Lat Pull Down*

20kg x 12 + 47kg x 12
40kg x 12 + 57kg x 12
60kg x 12 + 67kg x 10
80kg x 8 + 77kg x 8

*Dips + CG Cable Row*

BW x 10 + 67kg x 10
+10kg x 10 + 77kg x 10
+20kg x 9 + 87kg x 8

*Cable X-Overs + Straight Arm Pull Down*

15kg x 15 + 30kg x 12
20kg x 12 + 42kg x 10
30kg x 8 + 56kg x 10

Finished off with some ab work and 20 minutes on the stepper. I wasn't going to do any cardio as I want to start phasing it out after weights but I felt too guilty after my cheat this weekend so I forced myself to do it!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Football yesterday lunch time and then arms last night, had a good session!

*BB Curls + Rope Tricep Push Down (SS)*

15kg x 15 + 35kg x 15
25kg x 12 + 49kg x 12
30kg x 10 + 63kg x 10
35kg x 8 + 70kg x 6 (+2 forced)

*EZ Skull Crushers + EZ Curls (weights without weight of bar)*

10kg x 15 + 10kg x 15
20kg x 15 + 20kg x 12
30kg x 15 + 30kg x 8 (form was going on the 8th so stopped)

*Close Grip Bench + DB Curl*

20kg x 15 + 7.5kg x 12
40kg x 15 + 10kg x 12
50kg x 15 + 12.5kg x 12
70kg x 10 + 15kg x 10 (70kg CG bench - elbows started to flare towards end so a couple of cheat reps)

*Hammer Strength Preacher Curl + Cable Tricep Kickbacks*

10kg x 20 + 12kg x 15
20kg x 15 + 19kg x 15
35kg x 12 + 26kg x 8, 12kg x 10.

Finished off with some ab work and 20 minutes level 14 hill programme on the stepper. Stepped out of the gym starving and dripping with sweat :thumb:

My gym have just put up a new challenge, bodyweight bench press for as many reps as possible. On the previous challenge (2000m row) I was top of the leaderboard of members, only 6 seconds behind the personal trainer who set the time to beat. However, there's already been an effort of 37 reps!!!!!!

My bodyweight is currently (this morning, naked after a long piss) 190 lbs. That's 86kg, being weighed in the gym after a day of food and drink I'd probably register closer to 87.5kg - 90kg. I reckon I'd be able to get 10 reps out of that.....on a good day! :lol:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

*Next steps*

Now that I've reached my goal weight from my mini cut I need to figure out what to do next.

The lure of AAS is still calling me but I'm still undecided and my wife isn't particularly on board with the idea. I've thought about pro-hormones but then came to the conclusion that this is just a bit of a cop out, will produce mild gains but put significant pressure on my joints and liver (epistane) so I've chucked that idea.

I think I may go for a natural lean bulk and see how I get on, possible ditch the cardio after weights and increase calories by 100/day until I get to 200 over my TDEE which I've estimated at 2863 based on 5' 11" - 190lbs and moderately active. So maybe slowly increase to around the 3000 mark.

I will need to be strict with this. I have NEVER successfully bulked, I have increased calories and got fat that is not a bulk. All that happens is 2-3 months down the line I get fed up with my level of fat and have to start a cut again! Horrible cycle.

I will add to this diet change with a change in routine. Most likely either following an upper/lower or PPL split. I've already done upper/lower so PPL might be a nice change.

Any advice for an incompetent natural bulker who wants to look like they lift?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

No real advice really, but I think it was Lil' Wayne that once said

"real g's moves in silence like lasagna"

I think we can all learn from this.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> No real advice really, but I think it was Lil' Wayne that once said
> 
> "real g's moves in silence like lasagna"
> 
> I think we can all learn from this.


 It certainly was Lil' Wayne who said that.

He's also said "she said my dick could be the next black president."


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@ancient_loyal why not try superdrol mate? the stress on live is massively exagerated IMO. If you drink water and dont drink alcohol youll be fine.

An SD cycle will be good. Youll have massive strength gains and produce some good muscle


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @ancient_loyal why not try superdrol mate? the stress on live is massively exagerated IMO. If you drink water and dont drink alcohol youll be fine.
> 
> An SD cycle will be good. Youll have massive strength gains and produce some good muscle


 Interesting, would Superdrol provide better results than Epi?

It is still methylated though, so the stress on the liver is equal to other pro-hormones?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Interesting, would Superdrol provide better results than Epi?
> 
> It is still methylated though, so the stress on the liver is equal to other pro-hormones?


 far better the EPI mate. not even in the same league!

It is mate, the stress on live is massively over rated IMO.

People say that Anadrol is one of the worst on your liver... there is studies of people running this drug for 25 weeks... medical studies.

When youre on orals my rules would be:

Eat healthyily...

drink 4+ litres of water a day

Dont drink alcohol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> far better the EPI mate. not even in the same league!
> 
> It is mate, the stress on live is massively over rated IMO.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice mate.

Do you think it's worth "dipping my toe" with SD before I start thinking of any other AAS use? Considering I'm nowhere near decided whether I will go down the AAS route?

Also, assume Nolva is still required for PCT after the SD cycle?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

No football today, so I'll have fresh legs for my leg workout tonight :thumb:

2.5 mile steady run last night and then on to football training. Calories around the 2200 mark again.

Weighed in at 13 stones 7.5 lbs this morning which is a pound off last Thursday.

Hoping to be sub 13:7 on Saturday morning, if I am I'll ditch cardio after weights but keep calories the same. Then depending on weight I'll start to add 100-200 kcal/day with the aim of a lean bulk.

I'm also going to start a PHUL routine on Monday - from https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout



Day 1
 
Upper Power
 
*Exercise*

*Sets*

*Reps*

Barbell Bench Press

3-4

3-5

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press

3-4

6-10

Bent Over Row

3-4

3-5

Lat Pull Down

3-4

6-10

Overhead Press

2-3

5-8

Barbell Curl

2-3

6-10

Skullcrusher

2-3

6-10




Day 2
 
Lower Power
 
*Exercise*

*Sets*

*Reps*

Squat

3-4

3-5

Deadlift

3-4

3-5

Leg Press

3-5

10-15

Leg Curl

3-4

6-10

Calf Exercise

4

6-10




Day 4
 
Upper Hypertrophy
 
*Exercise*

*Sets*

*Reps*

Incline Barbell Bench Press

3-4

8-12

Flat Bench Dumbbell Flye

3-4

8-12

Seated Cable Row

3-4

8-12

One Arm Dumbbell Row

3-4

8-12

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

3-4

8-12

Seated Incline Dumbbell Curl

3-4

8-12

Cable Tricep Extension

3-4

8-12




Day 5
 
Lower Hypertrophy
 
*Exercise*

*Sets*

*Reps*

Front Squat

3-4

8-12

Barbell Lunge

3-4

8-12

Leg Extension

3-4

10-15

Leg Curl

3-4

10-15

Seated Calf Raise

3-4

8-12

Calf Press

3-4

8-12


Is there anyone that can help with a few questions?

1) Do the rep ranges exclude warm up sets? For example, on day 1 Upper Power, I'm assuming I should be doing 3-4 work sets, with potentially 2-3 warm up sets prior? Then when I go to DB Incline Bench, potentially only 1-2 warm up sets before getting into the work sets?

2) I'm assuming I can chop and change the exercises as long as they're the same kind of exercises, e.g. change Lat Pull Down to Pull Ups.

3) I'm also assuming if I'm switching exercises then I can switch order slightly, e.g. do my Pull Ups before Bent Over Row as I struggle more with Pull Ups and therefore I'd like to do them as the first back exercise?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks for the advice mate.
> 
> Do you think it's worth "dipping my toe" with SD before I start thinking of any other AAS use? Considering I'm nowhere near decided whether I will go down the AAS route?
> 
> Also, assume Nolva is still required for PCT after the SD cycle?


 Its defientely a start. I think you'll see good results with SD. Im sure if you 'dip your toe' into SD it will persuade you to move into AAS.

I'm not sure re PCT. Maybe post a thread? Im sure Nolva would be fine though. Maybe low dose Clomid.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Its defientely a start. I think you'll see good results with SD. Im sure if you 'dip your toe' into SD it will persuade you to move into AAS.
> 
> I'm not sure re PCT. Maybe post a thread? Im sure Nolva would be fine though. Maybe low dose Clomid.


 Thanks mate, I'll do a bit more research about it.

There's a thread about it on the steroid section at the moment and some people have some pretty shitty things to say about it lol.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263326-is-superdrol-really-the-strongest/?do=embed


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, I'll do a bit more research about it.
> 
> There's a thread about it on the steroid section at the moment and some people have some pretty shitty things to say about it lol.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/263326-is-superdrol-really-the-strongest/?do=embed


 Start your own thread mate... You could run a course of anavar instead although the gains wont be as good.... Just got to get the right source and know its legit


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Start your own thread mate... You could run a course of anavar instead although the gains wont be as good.... Just got to get the right source and know its legit


 That's half my problem. Pro-hormones are easy to get, I've even been offered a free course to log my experiences but when it comes to PCT I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> That's half my problem. Pro-hormones are easy to get, I've even been offered a free course to log my experiences but when it comes to PCT I wouldn't have a clue.


 Do some research buddy... think PCT of nolva is normally enough!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Do some research buddy... think PCT of nolva is normally enough!


 Yes it is from what I've read, Nolva for 4 weeks is more than enough.

However, is Nolva OTC?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Yes it is from what I've read, Nolva for 4 weeks is more than enough.
> 
> However, is Nolva OTC?


 Nolva isnt over the counter. Very very easy to find though online...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> *Next steps*
> 
> Now that I've reached my goal weight from my mini cut I need to figure out what to do next.
> 
> ...


 Bulking properly is definetly the hardest thing when you're natural, need to get on that fine line of being in an excess without going overboard and just getting fat. I think getting over the fact that you're not going to be putting on 1/2 lbs a week is hard as well. But if you can get it dialled in before using aas then more power to you, it'll only mean your results using will be even better.

personally I'm going to see 2016 out as natural then think about aas. That will give me 2 years of decent training and diet, as good a base as any I guess.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Nolva isnt over the counter. Very very easy to find though online...


 Thought as much, I'll do some research at home later. Thanks for your input mate, it's genuinely appreciated.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Bulking properly is definetly the hardest thing when you're natural, need to get on that fine line of being in an excess without going overboard and just getting fat. I think getting over the fact that you're not going to be putting on 1/2 lbs a week is hard as well. But if you can get it dialled in before using aas then more power to you, it'll only mean your results using will be even better.
> 
> personally I'm going to see 2016 out as natural then think about aas. That will give me 2 years of decent training and diet, as good a base as any I guess.


 Thanks mate, I'm determined to do it right this time.

After cutting back to my ideal weight last year I took my foot off the pedal and just kind of stayed the same for a few months which I was happy with at the time. But then I eased off completely and a number of social events and Christmas eventually took their toll and I just put on around 7lbs of fat. Now that's off I need to look at increasing calories slowly and properly!

I'm really torn with AAS. I'd love to have surgery to remove the excess skin but I don't think I'll be able to justify the cost and I think AAS would help me fill out a little to reduce the effect the skin has. I cannot commit if it's not something my wife approves of though.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thought as much, I'll do some research at home later. Thanks for your input mate, it's genuinely appreciated.


 Drop me a PM whenever mate. I'm happy to help


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, I'm determined to do it right this time.
> 
> After cutting back to my ideal weight last year I took my foot off the pedal and just kind of stayed the same for a few months which I was happy with at the time. But then I eased off completely and a number of social events and Christmas eventually took their toll and I just put on around 7lbs of fat. Now that's off I need to look at increasing calories slowly and properly!
> 
> I'm really torn with AAS. I'd love to have surgery to remove the excess skin but I don't think I'll be able to justify the cost and I think AAS would help me fill out a little to reduce the effect the skin has. I cannot commit if it's not something my wife approves of though.


 you looked into getting the surgery on the NHS mate? I seen the pic at the end of your fat loss log, you done s**t hot to get into that kinda shape from where you were before.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Drop me a PM whenever mate. I'm happy to help


 Will drop you a PM in a minute :thumb:



Sphinkter said:


> you looked into getting the surgery on the NHS mate? I seen the pic at the end of your fat loss log, you done s**t hot to get into that kinda shape from where you were before.


 I've been to the GP, which is the first step. Apparently it's a bit of postcode luck as to the NHS's willingness to provide the surgery and where I'm from I'd need to be ready to jump in front of a train because of the loose skin. I completely get this and my issues are completely vanity and I agree NHS resources should be better spent on those in greater need.

I may still get the surgery, it just depends on finances. I'm saving for a house move at the moment so whilst I can afford the surgery, justifying the cost is a different beast altogether.

Thanks for the kind words pal :thumbup1:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Legs last night, was a bit of a strange session because a lot of people seemed to be doing legs and I struggled for some of the equipment, plus I couldn't be arsed doing cardio after my session so through in a couple of extra sets here and there:

My legs were fresh from not playing football at lunchtime again so I was up for a good session

Warmed up with another treadmill run starting at 5 km/h working up to 15 km/h to get the heart going and the blood moving.

*Hack Squat Hammer Strength (starting resistance not measured) + Seated Ham Curl (SS)*

40kg x 20 + 35kg x 20
80kg x 20 + 42kg x 20
120kg x 15 + 56kg x 15
165kg x 10 + 94kg x 10

*Leg Press + SLDL*

120kg x 20 + 40kg x 10
200kg x 15 + 50kg x 10
280kg x 12 + 60kg x 10
320kg x 8 + 70kg x 10

Next time I need to go for 10 reps, I've definitely got it in me and I'm annoyed I didn't do it.

*Hip Adductor + BW Squats + Squat Jumps*

15+15+10 reps for 4 sets

*Abs and Pull Ups* - the leg raise and leg curl machines were taken so I decided to kill some time being random.

Weighted Crunches + Hanging Oblique Crunch + Hanging "Cycling Kicks" + 5 Pull Ups (3 sets)

*Seated Leg Raise + Seated Leg Curl (SS)*

Can't remember weights but they were low focussing on reps.

50/40/30/20/10 reps each exercise.

And after that I was ****ed and ready for some food!

Weight this morning was 13:8.5 which means hopefully tomorrow I'll be under 13:7 :thumb:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Will drop you a PM in a minute :thumb:
> 
> I've been to the GP, which is the first step. Apparently it's a bit of postcode luck as to the NHS's willingness to provide the surgery and where I'm from I'd need to be ready to jump in front of a train because of the loose skin. I completely get this and my issues are completely vanity and I agree NHS resources should be better spent on those in greater need.
> 
> ...


 I'd milk it if I was you mate f**k it you pay your taxes, just as entitled as the fat f**ks that do nothing and expect their gastric bands etc for free on nhs!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'd milk it if I was you mate f**k it you pay your taxes, just as entitled as the fat f**ks that do nothing and expect their gastric bands etc for free on nhs!


 I'm honestly not sure I could. It sounds stupid and soft but I'd feel very guilty for doing so. I think I'd feel much more of an achievement and be prouder if I were to finance it myself.

Maybe I'm being naive.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'm honestly not sure I could. It sounds stupid and soft but I'd feel very guilty for doing so. I think I'd feel much more of an achievement and be prouder if I were to finance it myself.
> 
> Maybe I'm being naive.


 You and your morals, you make me sick.

:lol:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> You and your morals, you make me sick.
> 
> :lol:


 It's only so I can still complain about scroungers! lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Trained shoulders/calves on Friday:

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*

20kg x 20
40kg x 20
60kg x 15
80kg x 10
95kg x 5 + 40kg x 15

*BB Front Raise + BB Upright Row + Steering Wheels*

20kg x 15 + 20kg x 15 + 20 rotations with 10kg plate
25kg x 12 + 25kg x 12 + 20 rotations with 10kg plate
30kg x 8 + 30kg x 8 + 30 rotations with 10kg plate

*DB Rear Delt Raise + DB Side Lateral Raise + DB Bicep Curl (weights and rep ranges across all 3 exercises)*

2.5kg x 15, 5kg x 15, 7.5kg x 15

Really focussed on form on the above. Any heavier and I tend to try and throw the weights about on the rear delt raise which just defeats the object.

*Cable Shrugs + Rope Bicep Curls*

Cannot for the life of me remember the weights!

Did some calves and abs after that, not going to log weights because they're boring :thumb

I got a couple of really nice compliments whilst I was training as well, people commenting on how lean I was. It made me feel like it was a good time to start thinking about decreasing cardio and increasing calories.

Usually I don't bother with cardio on a Friday but the wife was out with her friends so I decided to kill time and did 30 minutes incline walk whilst watching Sky Go.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

After receiving some nice comments off people in the gym I really wanted my weight to be under 13:7 and I was pretty much convinced it would be but it was 13:7.5, exactly the same as it was last week! Goddamnit.

However I feel MUCH leaner and think it's a good time to start my lean bulk but I'd like to get other people's opinions if possible? I managed to get a couple of pictures after the gym. They're not great and don't show my abs well, you can see my abs when they're tensed, pretty much all the way until the bottom where the loose skin is.




























So what does everyone think? Continue cutting or go for a slow lean bulk?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking good mate :thumb

No much left to cut

Steady bulk for the win


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Why not try n maintain for a month? Body might try and overcompensate and bounce back into fat storing mode if you've been in a deficit for a while. Looking good though, well done. :thumb


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Few comparison pictures, I didn't think there was much difference but I'm happy with progress over exactly a month from starting the journal, although I think I started my cut closer to 4th Jan...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Doing really well mate, nice one


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Looking good mate :thumb
> 
> No much left to cut
> 
> Steady bulk for the win


 Thanks mate, appreciate it.



Sphinkter said:


> Why not try n maintain for a month? Body might try and overcompensate and bounce back into fat storing mode if you've been in a deficit for a while. Looking good though, well done. :thumb


 Thanks mate.

I think that's kind of the plan. The first thing I'm going to do is reduce cardio after weights. I'll still be doing come cardio on Tue/Wed/Thurs so not altogether but just not after my weights routine. I'll keep calories around 2400 for the time being and see where I get to. Like you say, the last thing I want is a rebound and to gain a load of fat!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Doing really well mate, nice one


 Thanks mate :thumb


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Forgot to update my workout from Saturday, it was another full body effort:

*Back Squats:*

Worked up to 140kg x 5. Reps weren't quite as low as I'd really like but they're getting there. I'm not talking a slight bend, still at parallel but I like to go as low as possible.

After that I did a set of 100kg x 10 + 60kg x 20 as a finisher. Killer!

*Sumo Deadlift:*

Worked up to 120kg x 5

Still really struggling with this exercise. Not sure whether it's because it's straight after heavy (for me) squats or whether it's because I've only just started doing them really.

*BB Bench:*

Worked up to 80kg and did 3 sets 10/9/6 with a superset of 60kg x 10 pause reps on the 3rd set. I wanted to go for 90kg but didn't see anyone to spot as it was nearing closing time.

*Pull Ups + Dips* - 3 sets all BW to failure.

*Bicep Curl, Tricep Push Down, Weighted Cable Crunch, Lying Leg Raise* - 3 supersets.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

First day of PHUL last night, I'm not sure whether I was a bit tired from lack of rest or poor nutrition but I struggled.

I kept weights manageable so I was completing sets with at least 1 more in the tank as the programme advises. I'm not particularly used to 3-4 heavy work sets so this is a bit of a shock for me!

Anyway, here's what went down last night:

*Upper Power*

*BB Bench*

85kg x 5 (4 sets)

*Incline DB Bench* - 3 sets was enough here!

30kg x 10, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

*Pull Ups - all bodyweight, nowhere near adding weight just yet*

8/6/6/5 reps - my pull up ability has taken a nose dive 

*BB Bent Over Row*

80kg x 5 (4 sets)

*BB OHP*

40kg x 8 (3 sets)

*Barbell Bicep Curl*

25kg x 10 (3 sets)

*EZ Bar Skullcrusher (weights without bar)*

20kg x 10 (3 sets)

Finished off with some ab work and then went home. Felt good to skip the cardio and go straight home, although I was battling myself thinking I'm being lazy!

Woke up this morning at 13:10 which is around 3 lbs heavier than Saturday morning. This is probably due to bloat from a couple of cheats at weekend. I need to start reigning them in a bit. Will be interesting to see what I way depleted on Thursday morning and Saturday morning.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Second day of the PHUL workout and I struggled slightly again. The volume of heavy lifts seems a lot to me, it's certainly taxing.

For example, when squatting previously I'd just do a linear warm up working up to around 140kg x 5. This warm up would have a set of 100kg in there, I'd piss 10 reps, but last night 5 reps of 105kg felt more difficult than it should. I'm not sure whether this is due to me playing football at lunchtime or just getting used to the routine.

Here's how it went.

*Lower Power*

*Back Squats*

Warm ups of 40/60/80 x 10

105kg x 5 (4 sets)

*Sumo Deadlifts*

Warm up of 60kg x 10

100kg x 5 (4 sets)

Still struggling with this lift, I'm not sure whether it's because I'm performing after squats and it places more emphasis on the legs or whether I'm just not used to it. I'm starting to think I should go back to conventional deadlifts and try to nail my form properly rather than jumping into sumos. Has anyone got any advice? I'm pretty sure my deadlift issues are due to tight hamstrings.

*Leg Press*

Warm up of 160kg x 15

200kg x 15 (4 sets)

This was difficult! I might have performed too many reps but I felt like I had another 1-2 in me so maybe not? I'll probably add 10kg on to that as the programme allows 10-15 reps.

*Seated Leg Curl Machine*

82kg x 10 (4 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise Machine*

30kg x 10 (4 sets)

Finished off with some ab work and no cardio 

Tonight will consist of a ~2.5 mile run at a steady pace (~9 minute mile) and then football training. Calories will be a bit lower without training, probably around the 2100-2200 mark.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good progress mate you've done great.

Like has been suggested and it sounds like you are doing, I would probably agree with maintaining for a little, get your body used to eating your maintenance then go into a slow bulk.

Keep it up


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Good progress mate you've done great.
> 
> Like has been suggested and it sounds like you are doing, I would probably agree with maintaining for a little, get your body used to eating your maintenance then go into a slow bulk.
> 
> Keep it up


 Thanks mate,

Yeah I'm going to try and maintain for a while. I've got a feeling I'll still cut some fat with my current calories, just not as quickly as before.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Rest/Cardio day yesterday, went for a ~2.5 mile run and then on to football training which was a bit harder than usual, lots of sprinting. However, no football at lunchtime today, not enough people for a game so I'll be able to give my legs a much needed rest!

Calories were a little higher than I'd planned, around 2300 and I feel bloated to f**k off too much Skyr but all's good lol.

Upper hypertrophy tonight, looking forward to it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good difference in those pics mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Good difference in those pics mate


 Thanks mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Good difference in those pics mate


 Agreed, nice improvements @ancient_loyal. :tongue:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Agreed, nice improvements @ancient_loyal. :tongue:


 Thanks mate not quite in yours or @FelonE's league but I'm plodding on lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate not quite in yours or @FelonE's league but I'm plodding on lol


 You're doing well,fvck what everyone looks like mate you're doing it for you and you're doing good.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You're doing well,fvck what everyone looks like mate you're doing it for you and you're doing good.


 Thanks mate, appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're doing well,fvck what everyone looks like mate you're doing it for you and you're doing good.


 To many people get hung up on what other people think! Do it for your self like FelonE said and you'll feel 10x better


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> To many people get hung up on what other people think! Do it for your self like FelonE said and you'll feel 10x better


 I've always done it for myself really.

However I do always look at other guy's physiques and think I'm nowhere near that level. It's nice to look back at old fat pics and see how far I've come though I suppose


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper Hypertrophy last night. The pump was incredible from doing chest/back/shoulders/arms lol, I wish I could look and feel like that all the time! This programme is certainly different and it's not easy, there seems to be a lot of volume but I don't mind that.

Here's how it went down:

*Upper Hypertrophy*

*Incline BB Bench*

60kg x 12/12/10/12

*Flat DB Fly*

15kg x 10/10/10/10

*DB One Arm Row*

26kg x 12/10/10/10

*CG Cable Row*

57kg x 12/12/12/12

*Seated Incline DB Curl*

10kg x 10/10/10/10

*Lateral DB Raise*

7.5kg x 12/12/12/12

*Cable Tricep Extension* (metal bar not rope)

63kg x 12/12/12/12

Thinking about swapping the flat DB flys for cable x-overs, anyone have any thoughts on that? I don't seem to get much out of DB flys, they're great for a stretch but they don't seem to contract the muscle as well as cable x-overs do. It seems that where I would squeeze the pecs together is the easiest part of the lift (the top) with DBs but it's at the hardest part of a cable x-over...

Finished off with some ab work and then off home to cook some sausage casserole


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Upper Hypertrophy last night. The pump was incredible from doing chest/back/shoulders/arms lol, I wish I could look and feel like that all the time! This programme is certainly different and it's not easy, there seems to be a lot of volume but I don't mind that.
> 
> Here's how it went down:
> 
> ...


 Sausage casserole? You mean a bath with a few men?

I hate db flys, dont feel it in pecs at all

Machine far better for me. Never tried cable though


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

superpube said:


> Sausage casserole? You mean a bath with a few men?
> 
> I hate db flys, dont feel it in pecs at all
> 
> Machine far better for me. Never tried cable though


 Don't be so ridiculous! My bath isn't big enough, it was in a local sauna :thumb:

I think I'll switch them to cables, when I use the pec-dec machine I always end up in a proper weird position to feel it in my pecs, I look like I've been possessed by the ghost of poor form.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower Hypertrophy last night, felt good to get back into front squats but I didn't miss the wrist/collar bone pain. Clearly I need bigger delts and a dose of MTFU 

Anyway it went down like this:

*Lower Hypertrophy*

*Front Squats*

60kg x 10/10/12/12

*Barbell Lunges*

40kg x 10/10/10/12 - these figures are to be read as minimum, I kept fu**ing losing count! Always aired on the side of caution though and probably did 1-2 reps more.

*Lying Leg Curl*

39kg x 15/15/15/15

*Leg Extension*

54kg x 15/15/15/15

*Seated Calf Raise *

40kg x 12/12/12/12

*Hack Squat Calf Raise (toes point inwards)*

80kg x 12/12/12/12

Finished off with some ab work (weighted crunches, leg raises and Russian twists with a 10kg plate x 3 supersets)

Decent little session, felt good to do legs twice in a week. Looking forward to pushing the weights up, especially on front squats. I'd love to get to 100kg for reps, I managed to get to 85kg for reps last time before I changed my routine.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Woke up this morning and weighed myself, Saturday is usually the best day for me as I've had a decent sleep and wake up fairly depleted and not full of water/bloat. This morning I was 13:6.75 which I'm chuffed about, it's roughly a pound off from last week and given the fact that I've reduced cardio and had a heavy cheat meal on Saturday nights I'm happy with that.

I then went out for the weekly fasted jog with the wife, 2.25 miles at a steady pace. Given that I'm not lifting today and eating a load of s**t tonight I thought I'd carry on and do another 3 miles at a slightly faster pace (still steady state, heart rate kept low). So in total just over 5.25 miles fasted jogging in around 55 minutes, should help burn a bit of fat 

Out of interest I weighed myself again when I got home and I was down to 13:5 lol. Taking that with a pinch of salt though!

Today is a rest day from the weights, and that sucks quite frankly. I don't really know what to do with myself! It's pissing down so I can't wash the car or fit the bits I want, the wife is doing Uni work so we can't go out together, I'd normally go and kill 2 hours in the gym.

Might head to the driving range or something!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Well this weekend wasn't great diet wise!

Saturday night, the wife and I went round to some friends' house for tapas. Great meal, and not too much but washed down with almost 2 bottles of wine and then we ended up ordering desert off Just Eat mg: , AND I got home and carried on eating HobNobs before finally falling asleep on the couch.










It was pretty epic though.

Yesterday was a bit better, managed to eat normally for the most part but had some desert with tea with the family and more HobNobs and chocolate when I got home! Will be interesting to see if I've done any damage when I weigh in on Saturday. I need to get my s**t together, I can't carry on eating everything in sight when I have a cheat.

Back to normal today, Upper Power at the gym tonight and between 2300-2400kcal. Hopefully I'll also s**t out the majority of the crap I ate over the weekend too.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Starting to feel a bit more human after the weekend's antics, I really need to reign that in, otherwise I feel like s**t for a while after and it's just not helping. I need to increase my calories with proper food, not shite.

Yesterday was back to Upper Power, felt decent and managed to improve a little bit from last week's session. I'm starting to reach my bench limit for 5 reps, especially if I'm not supposed to be going to failure. In terms of the PHUL programme, is it better to increase the weight if I can still do 3 reps? The rep range is 3-5. Then, for arguments sake, if I can only do 90kg x 3 (4 sets) then I try to work up to 90kg x 5 and then move up again etc..?

*Upper Power*

*BB Bench*

87.5kg x 5 (4 sets) (+2.5kg from last week)

*Incline DB Bench* - 3 sets was enough here!

30kg x 10, 30kg x 9, 30kg x 9, 25kg x 10 - (1 extra rep from final 2 sets + an extra set from last week)

*Pull Ups - all bodyweight, nowhere near adding weight just yet*

9/7/6/6 reps - Slight improvement from last week. Trying to concentrate on decent form and fingers crossed I'll improve.

*BB Bent Over Row*

85kg x 5/4/6/5 - my grip gave up on the second set :thumbdown: so I had to go and get my straps, gutted.

*BB OHP*

42.5kg x 8 (3 sets) (+2.5kg from last week, still easy)

*Barbell Bicep Curl*

30kg x 10/10/8 (3 sets) (+5kg from last week)

*EZ Bar Skullcrusher (weights without bar)*

25kg x 10 (3 sets) (+5kg from last week)


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Took delivery of my new protein yesterday.

5kg White Chocolate Impact Whey + 5kg Cookies and Cream Impact Whey + MP Barrel Bag = £59.98 :thumb: :thumb: Will last me ages that!










I also popped into Home Bargains to pick one of these bad boys up for the wife  49p!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower Power last night - I really think it's a bad idea to do lower power the day I play football at lunchtime, it's not a tough game of football but I still think it's affecting my lifting. I might move Upper Power and Lower Power around next week and see how I get on...

*Lower Power*

*Back Squats*

Warm ups of 40/60/80 x 10

107.5kg x 5 (4 sets) - struggled at first but after the first set was done, it was pretty straightforward.

*Deadlifts* - decided to go back to conventional deadlifts, I don't think Sumos are a good idea after heavy back squats...

Warm up of 60kg x 10

110kg x 5 (4 sets)

Trying to concentrate on form rather than the weight, will add 2.5kg every week, want to get past 140kg x 5.

*Leg Press*

Warm up of 160kg x 15

220kg x 15 (4 sets)

This was a killer! Legs are killing me this morning.

*Seated Leg Curl Machine*

91kg x 10 (4 sets)

*Calf Raise on Leg Press*

80kg x 10
120kg x 10
160kg x 10
200kg x 10

The calf raise was supposed to be the same weight across all 4 reps but I didn't have a clue what weight to start so I increased until it was difficult to get 10 reps. Might do this next week as a superset to my leg press at ~230kg.

Finished off with some ab work and no cardio 

Tonight will consist of a ~2.5 mile run at a steady pace (~9 minute mile) and then football training. I'll be upping my calories a bit today, they're usually lower on a Wednesday because I don't train and don't replace my PWO meal so I only tend to get around 2200 calories. Going to up that to around 2400 which means I can eat something nice at dinner :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Football training cancelled last night because the majority of people wanted to watch the City game? :thumbdown: Don't quite get that logic myself, sit and watch football instead of playing it? Rubbish.

Anyway, I dragged myself down to the gym instead and did a steady 45 minutes on the treadmill to get a sweat on, covered 7.5k and burned over 700 calories allegedly, no idea how accurate that is though. Finished off with a bit of ab work and got home nice and early 

Football at lunchtime today, then off to the gym for my Upper Hypertrophy day before rushing off out again to the Wigan game. It's going to be a long ass day!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

How is the white chocolate whey mate? Interested to know how it tastes?

I have tried;

Unflavoured

Vanilla

Chocolate mint stevia

Natural strawberry

Cookies and cream

My favourite for every day use is unflavoured lol. I put in a scoop or scoop and half of whey, 300 or 350ml of milk with half a scoop of oats and it tasted pretty good 

Vanilla is also nice, I really liked it at first, and still do like it but it's quite sweet.

Got a sample of naturally strawberry and it impressed me, tastes quite smooth and not too sweet, was nice so going to get some of that.

Got a sample of chocolate mint stevia and it was horrible. Way to sweet and thick.

Bought a bag of cookies and cream and wish I hadn't as that also is just wayyyy to sweet and also thick, I have it round my misses house, and sort of dread having it lol... Just had it this morning and it really isn't good lol.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> How is the white chocolate whey mate? Interested to know how it tastes?
> 
> I have tried;
> 
> ...


 I think you and I would be worlds apart on our tastes to be honest mate, I'm a fiend for the sweetness, the sweeter the better. If the cookies and cream is too thick can you not just put a bit more milk/water in there?

I also only use Whey in porridge and Skyr at the moment, it's rare that I'll drink it.

White chocolate isn't quite as sweet as Cookies and Cream but it's still sweet.

My favourite flavours from MP are:

Blueberry Cheesecake
Cookies and Cream
Cinnamon Danish
White Chocolate

I wanted to try the Rocky Road but heard bad reviews about it...

Also waiting for a coconut flavour without chocolate, I reckon that would be pretty epic on porridge!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

That's the thing, with unflavoured I have a scoop or scoop and half with 300ml of milk and it's fine, mixes well, nice thickness etc.

With cookies and cream and it choc mint I had about 2/3 of a scoop with 300ml of milk which would usually be more than enough but wasn't really, so added another 50ml and it still wasn't great.

I don't mind sweet things but cookies and cream especially just tastes like someone has poured 100 sweetners into my shaker lol.

I've had the rocky Road cookies, and they are really good, probably my favourite flavour for the cookies.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> That's the thing, with unflavoured I have a scoop or scoop and half with 300ml of milk and it's fine, mixes well, nice thickness etc.
> 
> With cookies and cream and it choc mint I had about 2/3 of a scoop with 300ml of milk which would usually be more than enough but wasn't really, so added another 50ml and it still wasn't great.
> 
> ...


 Not tried the cookies, I mean the Rocky Road flavour whey.

I tend to steer clear of protein bars and cookies, too easy to overdo them!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

The cookies are great though, 37g protein per cookie which is brilliant imo. Really helps out on the days I am struggling to get in all my protein.

I do be careful not to reply on them though, probably have 3 or so a week.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper Hypertrophy last night, changed from incline bench to decline bench. Partly because I prefer it but also because the programme has incline DB pressing on Day 1 which I find far more effective than incline BB pressing. Also changed flat DB flies to Cable Crossovers and switched up the angles a bit to make sure I hit the chest better.

Really loving the DB rows as well, haven't done them for a long, long time and they're hitting my back hard!

*Upper Hypertrophy*

*Decline BB Bench*

80kg x 12/12/12/10

*Cable X-Overs* (alternating between angles)

15kg x 12/12/12/12

*DB One Arm Row*

27.5kg x 12/12/12/12

*CG Cable Row + Push Ups* (Superset)

67kg x 12/12/12/10
15 push ups completed at the end of each set.

*Lateral DB Raise*

10kg x 10/10/8
7.5kg x 12

*Cable Tricep Extension* (metal bar not rope)

70kg x 12/12/9
63kg x 10

*Machine Preacher Curl*

25kg x 12/12/10/10

Finished off with some ab work and then rushed off to the Wigan game.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Last night was Lower Hypertrophy. I've started to use a new app on my phone to record workouts. Usually I don't bother but I kept forgetting my weights which is just ridiculous if I want to improve on a weekly basis!

Here it is 

** Front Squat **
- 65.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 65.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Barbell Lunge **
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 46.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 46.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 46.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 46.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 61.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 61.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 61.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 61.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 45.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Hack Squat Calf Raise **
- 90.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 11 reps

Still got plenty left for the front squat, it wasn't easy by any means but I'm not maxing out yet, I reckon I'll push 70kg+ for 12 reps. Also decided to add in a couple of other bits. I did some back hyper extensions as a superset to the seated calf raise machine and some bodyweight calf raises as a superset to the hack squat calf raise to get a decent pump.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Feel good this morning, woke up and weighed in at 13:6.25 (188.25lbs), went for a fasted jog with the wife, just over 2 miles and weighed in at 13:5 (187lbs). My pre run weight was actually half a pound lower than last Saturday and the post run weight the same (even though I ran over 3 miles further last week). I'm pretty chuffed with this, I was worried what damage last Saturday night had done and the slightly increased calories.

Going to limit my excess calories this weekend, managed to resist Chinese takeaway last night at the in-laws and even managed to stick to the diet coke until 1am at the pub! I'm out again tonight and may partake in a little bit of additional food but not too much, it won't be a pig out.

I've also been roped into an 11-a-side game of football as my mate's team is short of players. Not looking forward to it at all. Even though I train on a Wednesday night I don't play in the games because I'm turd. I didn't play football from about 13 because I was massively overweight and my confidence was shot. Trying to get back into it now is difficult, 5-a-side is OK but my positional awareness in 11-a-side is poor!

Might be going for a 10k run tomorrow, depending on what time my mates plan to set off. I'll probably increase calories slightly to ~2750 if I do. I'll end up burning around 8-900 calories running 10k.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Got 20 minutes on the left wing, didn't f**k up too badly. Not bad for a right back who isn't actually any good at football.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Calories were much higher than I planned again :thumbdown: . Although rather than struggling not to binge, I made the conscious decision to just eat what I wanted. Considering I nailed the calories last weekend and ended up leaner I'll see what I weigh in on Saturday.

I'm trying to strike a balance at the moment with wanting to eat "normally" and maintaining some form of physique, this is before I decide what the next steps are and have a proper focus, whether that is a lean bulk, cut, AAS, pro-hormones etc.

Tonight will be Upper Power, I'm hoping the additional calories yesterday will propel me to an awesome workout!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Calories were much higher than I planned again :thumbdown: . Although rather than struggling not to binge, I made the conscious decision to just eat what I wanted. Considering I nailed the calories last weekend and ended up leaner I'll see what I weigh in on Saturday.
> 
> I'm trying to strike a balance at the moment with wanting to eat "normally" and maintaining some form of physique, this is before I decide what the next steps are and have a proper focus, whether that is a lean bulk, cut, AAS, pro-hormones etc.
> 
> Tonight will be Upper Power, I'm hoping the additional calories yesterday will propel me to an awesome workout!


 Let the normal people eat normally mate you don't want to look like them so why eat like them? :thumbup1:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Let the normal people eat normally mate you don't want to look like them so why eat like them? :thumbup1:


 It's only temporarily mate, I'm going to up my game soon.

I ate fairly well over the weekend just had extra chocolate/treats, which I know isn't great.

Saturday was:

2 miles steady fasted run
60g Oats, 60g Whey, 200ml Skimmed Milk, 150g Frozen Fruit
~20 minutes football (started on bench)
250g Skyr + 50g Rice Krispies
Chicken Fajitas (~750 calories)

The above totalled ~1700 calories. We went out to some friends houses, I refrained from drinking but managed to eat my own bodyweight in chocolate whilst watching the Frampton/Quigg fight.

Sunday was:

60g Oats, 60g Whey, 200ml Skimmed Milk, 150g Frozen Fruit
200g Skyr
Roast Dinner + Ice Cream
Chocolate/Cookies

What I need to be careful of is falling in to a trap of eating poor excess calories and putting fat on. I'm not going out this weekend so can properly nail my eating.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> It's only temporarily mate, I'm going to up my game soon.
> 
> I ate fairly well over the weekend just had extra chocolate/treats, which I know isn't great.
> 
> ...


 Haha don't beat yourself up about it mate, a pig out like that now and then isn't going to hurt. Some people do it all the time, sweets, chocolate, sugary drinks, after work pint etc etc every day.

i know how you feel though, the day after a pig out like that I feel watery and bloated as f**k but it must be psychological. I don't know if that's normal or I have s borderline eating disorder?

re your next steps, personally if you're going to choose between AAS and pro hormones it's AAS all the way for me.

Obviously pro hormones seem the easier choice (legal, no pinning) but they will they will shut you down just as hard, and you'll have no natty test (and no exogenous test base) so you've got all the issues that go along with that. Plus they are harsh on the liver, and PCT is still recommended, for which you will need nolva/clomid/both which you'll have to get illicitly anyway.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Haha don't beat yourself up about it mate, a pig out like that now and then isn't going to hurt. Some people do it all the time, sweets, chocolate, sugary drinks, after work pint etc etc every day.
> 
> i know how you feel though, the day after a pig out like that I feel watery and bloated as f**k but it must be psychological. I don't know if that's normal or I have s borderline eating disorder?
> 
> ...


 I feel the same mate, I used to weigh myself the day after a cheat and I'd have put on 4-5 pounds! It was obviously water because once the bloat had subsided I'd be back to where I was previously! I'm trying to be more relaxed at the moment and not stress about it too much. I'm hoping for a massive turd today and I'll be back to normal :thumb:

I know exactly what you mean re AAS vs Pro-Hormones, I need to properly decide whether it's for me or not.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Was supposed to be doing Upper Power last night but then remembered that doing Lower Power after football (today) was not working out well! So I switched them round and did Lower Power last night, went a bit like this:

** Barbell Squat **
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps

**Deadlift **
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 98.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 98.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 98.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 98.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Leg Press **
- 160.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Leg Press (Calf Raise) **
- 230.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 10 reps

The order was a bit skew whiff as some of the equipment was taken, no dramas though. I also decided to superset the leg press with the calf raise, this was pretty brutal.

Squats felt ten times better with fresh legs! I felt strong under 110kg and definitely have more to give, I wouldn't say it was easy and I'm sore today but I've got 120-130 for reps in me. Also starting to feel a bit more comfortable on deadlifts, I could really do with getting a video to see how my form has improved.

Upper Power today!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning! Upper power last night, decent session but took ages, but more on that later.

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 32.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 27.5 kgs x 9 reps

** Pull Up **
- 9 reps
- 8 reps
- 6 reps
- 5 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 87.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 87.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 87.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 87.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Overhead Press **
- 47.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 47.5 kgs x 7 reps
- 47.5 kgs x 6 reps

** Barbell Curl **
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **
- 27.5 kgs x 9 reps
- 27.5 kgs x 7 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 10 reps

Finished off with some ab work.

I'm concerned with how long my workouts are taking me. That lot took me around 1.5 hours, possibly a little bit more. This seems like a long time to me! I know I'm resting quite a bit in-between sets but everything I've listed above is a work set and I feel I need a decent amount of rest in-between them. I'm also waiting around for a spot sometimes e.g. barbell bench, I'm not confident to push 90kg without a spotter. So my options are:

1) Stop being a lil' bitch and carry on

2) Try to reduce the amount of rest in-between sets, possibly to the detriment of the amount of reps I can complete

3) Reduce the number of sets, each set above is the maximum from my PHUL programme, for example, flat BB Bench is listed as 3-4 sets of 3-5 reps.

4) Reduce the weight so I can recover quicker and not require a spot.

Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm also feeling like a big, fat, bloated mess this morning. No idea what's going on! I feel like I'm still bloated from weekend and I need a massive s**t to sort it out. This hasn't yet arrived and I'm feeling sluggish and horrible.

Might drop carbs slightly today and aim for around 2200-2300, see if I can drop the bloat.

Tempted to take a couple of laxatives and spend some quality time on the throne!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I did my first PHUL on Monday, didn't take me that long tbh mate. Then again, I didn't do any of the arm stuff.. but I would probably just superset it/take 30 sec rest between sets anyway.

Are you warming up for each main lift? I'd only do so for bench if you are, shoulders should be nice and warm for everything after bench. Might shave a few mins off.

Maybe drop the ab work, you can do that at home when you have a spare 10 mins really, or do it on your rest days?

RE bloat, what are your carb sources?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> I did my first PHUL on Monday, didn't take me that long tbh mate. Then again, I didn't do any of the arm stuff.. but I would probably just superset it/take 30 sec rest between sets anyway.
> 
> Are you warming up for each main lift? I'd only do so for bench if you are, shoulders should be nice and warm for everything after bench. Might shave a few mins off.
> 
> ...


 Last night I warmed up as follows:

Bench - 20kg (bar only), 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10
Incline DB - 27.5kg x 10
Pull Ups - No warm up (I don't do weighted so not possible)
B/O Row - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10
OHP - 20kg (bar only), 40kg x 10
Biceps - 15kg x 10, 25kg x 10
EZ Skulls - 20kg x 10

You reckon that's too much warming up? I could superset the arms, I did this with leg press/calves on Monday and it worked OK.

In terms of carbs, my main sources are:

Oats
Rice
Cous Cous
Potatoes

I also have rice krispies with Skyr post workout. This was my intake yesterday:

The only constant there is Oats, I have them every morning and sometimes another time of the day too. I fu**ing love porridge.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Last night I warmed up as follows:
> 
> Bench - 20kg (bar only), 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10
> Incline DB - 27.5kg x 10
> ...


Bench - 20kg (bar only), 40kg x 10, 60kg x 6, 80kg x 3. All nice and slow
Incline DB - 25 x a few, you've just done bp! 
B/O Row - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10 - can't really comment, I hate the way most people row (as in.. doesn't feel right to me)
OHP - 20kg (bar only),* 40kg x 5, *squeeze shoulders 'up' at the top, sort of like a shrug action
Biceps - 15kg x 10, 25kg x 10 Ditch, bi's will be plenty warm from pullups
EZ Skulls - 20kg x 10 Ditch, you've done 3 presses already

I'd also recommend some shoulder mobility every day, I'll post a couple vids later. Can do them any time

It may take a bit of a re-jig, but I would try and use spuds as my only carbs for a while and see how you feel. I found that oats/rice/pasta made me feel really bloaty and shiz. Tried spuds only and hey presto! Went away after a few weeks, something to do with the guts becoming irritated which causes inflammation, which then becomes chronic as you continue to eat the suff that is messing with you. It's different for everyone though, I'll try find some articles about it that I've read. Just food for thought!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Bench - 20kg (bar only), 40kg x 10, 60kg x 6, 80kg x 3. All nice and slow
> Incline DB - 25 x a few, you've just done bp!
> B/O Row - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 10 - can't really comment, I hate the way most people row (as in.. doesn't feel right to me)
> OHP - 20kg (bar only),* 40kg x 5, *squeeze shoulders 'up' at the top, sort of like a shrug action
> ...


 Excellent pun

Thanks mate, I'll give it a go with less warm ups :thumb: I think it's something that's been ingrained in my training previously where I've warmed up 3-4 sets and performed 1 working set, adding another 3 working sets to this is hard work!

I'll be gutted to ditch oats but I might have to give it a go, it's only in the past few days that it's been an issue though. I feel as though I just need to release some pressure in my guts!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Couldn't be bothered with football training last night, weather wasn't great and I just wasn't in the mood. So I went and did 45 minutes on the stepper and some ab work instead. Felt great afterwards.

I also decided to put 6g of pysillium husk powder in my yoghurt/rice krispies when I got back from the gym. It didn't change the taste/texture that much to be honest.

However, I have just returned from the most EPIC s**t of my entire life! It was bent down the u-bend and poking up through the water all in one, glorious piece of turd, I s**t you not (hehe). That was the first time I've ever had to use the bog brush to bash away at a turd to break it into pieces, just so it would flush. 5 flushes and a lot of jabbing later, it finally succumbed and waved goodbye.










I will therefore be introducing a fibre supplement into my diet from now on! I'm wondering whether lack of fibre is contributing to my weekend bloat, leaving my guts struggling to cope with the additional calories?

Anyway, I'm looking for recommendations for first thing in the morning and probably post workout. My thoughts were:

First thing AM - Fibre + Greens Powder + Caffeine

PWO - add in a bit of fibre in my yoghurt/rice krispies

Whilst pysillium husk powder did the job in the yoghurt, it's fu**ing disgusting in any form of drink. It turns everything into an inedible sludge! Well the MP one does anyway, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Couldn't be bothered with football training last night, weather wasn't great and I just wasn't in the mood. So I went and did 45 minutes on the stepper and some ab work instead. Felt great afterwards.
> 
> I also decided to put 6g of pysillium husk powder in my yoghurt/rice krispies when I got back from the gym. It didn't change the taste/texture that much to be honest.
> 
> ...


 Disappointed that you didn't take a picture mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Disappointed that you didn't take a picture mate


 I forgot to say in original post that I took a picture!

Edit, just reviewed the picture. Doesn't do it justice


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

First time I used pysillium, my poo looked like some sort of exotic coral (albeit a brown one) :lol:

I just neck mine now with my vits & creatine each morning. Vits are flavoured so it goes down quite easy, warm water helps.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> First time I used pysillium, my poo looked like some sort of exotic coral (albeit a brown one) :lol:
> 
> I just neck mine now with my vits & creatine each morning. Vits are flavoured so it goes down quite easy, warm water helps.


 I'd like to combine it with some greens powder to make it into a bit of a super drink in the morning. Something I can have to get me going every day


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I forgot to say in original post that I took a picture!
> 
> Edit, just reviewed the picture. Doesn't do it justice


 Post it anyway. Nothing nicer than looking at another man's bowl baby.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

superpube said:


> Post it anyway. Nothing nicer than looking at another man's bowl baby.


 Already deleted


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank f**k for that, just checking in on your log (no pun intended) for the first time in a few days, and didn't want to see a picture of a huge turd!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Thank f**k for that, just checking in on your log (no pun intended) for the first time in a few days, and didn't want to see a picture of a huge turd!!


 You'd have loved it really! :thumb:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Last night was Upper Hypertrophy. Tried to minimise rest in-between sets and also cut out quite a lot of warm up sets, thanks to @Ares for the advice. It seemed to work, it didn't take me anywhere near as long as it would have and I didn't think it affected me that much, apart from my third set of decline bench. I felt like I needed a bit more rest here...

Anyway, here it is:

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **
- 82.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 82.5 kgs x 11 reps
- 82.5 kgs x 9 reps
- 82.5 kgs x 11 reps

** Cable Crossover **
- 17.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 17.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 17.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 17.5 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Row **
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Cable Row **
- 69.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 69.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 69.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 69.5 kgs x 10 reps

** Push Ups **
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps
- 15 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 7.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 7.5 kgs x 12 reps

** Cable Trice Extension **
- 70.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Seated Machine Curl **
- 30.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 9 reps

Finished with a bit of ab work.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I've decided I'm going to carry on using Pysillium Husks in my PWO meal which is usually Skyr and Rice Krispies. I'm also going to have some frozen berries in there and make sure I get a decent amount of spinach daily to ensure I'm getting enough fibre.

Seems to be working thus far with just the Psillium Husks to be honest, I've got my regularity back :thumb: :thumb:

Also, this is what I woke up to today:










No way I was driving my car in that! It's not stopped even now! So I'm currently at home and deciding what to do with my training today. It should be Lower Hypertrophy. I'm tempted to a bit hardcore and run to the gym, do a lighter workout and run back. That would be a 9 mile round trip. Thoughts?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm about to try the upper hypertrophy day.. not looking forward to it tbh :lol:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'm about to try the upper hypertrophy day.. not looking forward to it tbh :lol:


 I prefer it to the power day, I'm a volume junkie!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, I went out to start my hardcore run to the gym. 5 minutes in I realised I couldn't feel my feet and couldn't get any traction whatsoever on the pavements, I called it a day and drove to the gym instead. Luckily the roads were OK though.

Workout went well, front squats are getting hard, 4 sets of 12 is knackering! As I increase the weight I'll probably reduce the amount of reps, especially in the later sets.

** Front Squat **
- 67.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 67.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 67.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 67.5 kgs x 12 reps

** Barbell Lunge **
- 47.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 47.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 47.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 47.5 kgs x 12 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 63.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 63.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 63.5 kgs x 15 reps
- 63.5 kgs x 15 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 63.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps

Wife has friends round tonight and they'll be eating Pizza Hut and Chicken whilst I have my healthy chicken curry. FML.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Managed to stay strong on Friday night and ate well.

Saturday during the day was OK, only really ate ~800 calories as we were out and about. Made up for that with a load of chicken fajitas followed by a Krispy Kreme doughnut and some oreos. Don't think my calorie intake was TOO bad though. Yesterday however was a complete write off again! Loads and loads of food and I feel absolutely horrendous again today.

Not sure what's happening to my will power at the minute, I need to get some control.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower Power day last night.

** Barbell Squat **
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Sumo Deadlift **
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 112.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Leg Press **
- 160.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 235.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 235.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 235.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 235.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Leg Press (Calf Raise) **
- 230.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 230.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 98.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 98.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 98.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 98.0 kgs x 9 reps

Struggled a bit of the squats for some reason, knee felt a bit sore and just didn't "feel" strong. Not sure whether this is down to fatigue and lack of sleep or simply poor nutrition over the weekend contributing to feeling like s**t on a Monday? I really need to get my weekend nutrition sorted so I'm hitting the ground running on a Monday and not struggling!

Kept calories slightly lower yesterday and will probably follow that again today.

Football at lunch time today and then on to Upper Power in the gym tonight, fingers crossed I feel better!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Couldn't feel your feet? What were you wearing, crocs? :lol:

Mate you've made amazing progress to get where you are now, I think you're being a bit too harsh on yourself! Just maybe stick to a window on whichever night you're more sociable and eat whatever you want and keep the rest of the weekend's food normal? I don't think the extra cals would have led to a bad session. They just happen sometimes, you pick up niggles from nowhere and they're gone just as quick as they appeared.

Stop being a fanny anyway, it's all good in the hood


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Whilst pysillium husk powder did the job in the yoghurt, it's fu**ing disgusting in any form of drink. It turns everything into an inedible sludge! Well the MP one does anyway, does anyone have any recommendations?


 Good for low carb breads if you have time for cooking.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Couldn't feel your feet? What were you wearing, crocs? :lol:
> 
> Mate you've made amazing progress to get where you are now, I think you're being a bit too harsh on yourself! Just maybe stick to a window on whichever night you're more sociable and eat whatever you want and keep the rest of the weekend's food normal? I don't think the extra cals would have led to a bad session. They just happen sometimes, you pick up niggles from nowhere and they're gone just as quick as they appeared.
> 
> Stop being a fanny anyway, it's all good in the hood


 I might as well have been wearing crocs, I was wearing my normal Mizuno running trainers with mesh at the front. fu**ing useless.

Thanks for that mate, appreciate it. The calories haven't had an adverse affect on my weight or body composition (I don't think anyway). I weighed in at 13:5.25 after my fasted jog with the wife on Saturday morning. I think what I'm mainly concerned with is falling in to bad habits and going on a bro bulk instead of trying to bulk slowly. Currently I'm on the same calories during the week because I'm going mental at weekends, I need to start aiming for 2500-2600 daily of good calories!

I'll try to stop being a fanny too 



Goranchero said:


> Good for low carb breads if you have time for cooking.












Haha. But seriously, I probably would bake some low carb bread at weekends. Got any recipes?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Haha. But seriously, I probably would bake some low carb bread at weekends. Got any recipes?


 Basically its eggs, nut butter, psyllium, yogurt, cream of tartar, bit of vinegar, and a pinch of salt. I'll look something up when I get home. Best part... Improvisation.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Basically its eggs, nut butter, psyllium, yogurt, cream of tartar, bit of vinegar, and a pinch of salt. I'll look something up when I get home. Best part... Improvisation.


 Nice one mate, although improvisation in baking for me may lead to a low carb stone.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Try this when you find the time, should suffice for four meals:

4 large eggs

60g nut butter (cashew is nicest, almond and peanut will work also)

100ml yogurt

20g psyllium husk powder

30g grated parmesan cheese (optional)

1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar

1/2 teaspoon of salt

10ml vinegar

--------------------

1. Set the oven to 150C to preheat

2. Prepare either a silicon mould for the breads or a large pan covered with greased paper if you want to do a flatbread / pizza base.

3. Put all dry ingredients (psyllium, parmesan, cream of tartar, salt) in a bowl mix with a spoon and set asive

4. Put all wet ingredients in a larger bowl (eggs, nut butter, yogurt, vinegar), and blend smooth with an electric blender

5. Once its blended well, continue blending and slowly add the dry ingredients.

6. Once everything is blended together, pour the dough into a silicone mould or onto a greased paper.

7. Put into oven to bake, baking time depends on the size of the bread and the mould you are using. Flatbread on greased paper should be done in 10-15 minutes, larger bread in a silicone mould should take 35-45 minutes. Use a toothpick to check when its done, push it in the middle, if it comes out dry, it is done, if it pulls dough, it needs to bake some more. If you are going to make pizza, bake for 5 minutes, take out of oven, put topping, then return to oven and bake until its done.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Try this when you find the time, should suffice for four meals:
> 
> 4 large eggs
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, might give that a go as a pizza base.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper Power last night:

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 32.5 kgs x 9 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 7 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 7 reps
- 27.5 kgs x 9 reps

** Pull Up **
- 9 reps
- 8 reps
- 6 reps
- 6 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Overhead Press **
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Barbell Curl **
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 10 reps

The bench felt lighter this week, which is good, also managed an extra rep on the 32.5kg incline DB press but then lost a rep on both sets after that! Nightmare. Pull ups are still a struggle too. Going to keep plugging away and hope things pick up.

My forearms are also ready to explode during this workout, they get absolutely hammered! Especially taking @Ares's advice and supersetting the bicep/tricep exercise. The pump was unreal but my forearms were failing on the curls!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I've started messing with thumbless curls, and super-light grip too

I noticed I was squeezing the bar way too tight and it was wrecking my forearms, it never occurred to me to loosen up a bit until I Googled it :lol:

My arms don't grow anyway, I may as well not even bother!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> I've started messing with thumbless curls, and super-light grip too
> 
> I noticed I was squeezing the bar way too tight and it was wrecking my forearms, it never occurred to me to loosen up a bit until I Googled it :lol:
> 
> My arms don't grow anyway, I may as well not even bother!


 Haha, mine are lagging behind as well.

@DLTBB posted a few good articles from T-Nation in his journal regarding Mad Dog workouts, I'm going to give the arms one a go on Saturday in addition to my existing PHUL routine. https://www.t-nation.com/training/mountain-dog-arms. I'll see if that extra volume helps at all!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> I've started messing with thumbless curls, and super-light grip too
> 
> I noticed I was squeezing the bar way too tight and it was wrecking my forearms, it never occurred to me to loosen up a bit until I Googled it :lol:
> 
> My arms don't grow anyway, I may as well not even bother!


 I do thumbless grip curls sometimes too. Funnily enough, John Meadows actually recommends squeezing the DB's as hard as you can when doing cross body hammer curls for optimal bicep/brachialis stimulation.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I do thumbless grip curls sometimes too. Funnily enough, John Meadows actually recommends squeezing the DB's as hard as you can when doing cross body hammer curls for optimal bicep/brachialis stimulation.


 I noticed that too.

I think my forearm problem comes from doing Chest/Back and then bicep/tricep work, they're just fatigued. On Saturday they will be fresh so I'll be gripping on to the DBs as hard as I can.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

No weights yesterday, just a bit of cardio work. 45 minutes fat burner (Level 14) on the stepper, this was bloody hard work! I was dripping by the time I'd finished and the machine clocked up nearly 750 calories :thumb: . Did a bit of ab work and then went home to collapse.

Tonight will be upper hypertrophy as well. It's a bit close to upper power (Tuesday) but with football at lunchtime today I want fresh legs tomorrow for lower hypertrophy!

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

No exercise of any kind yesterday.

My sister has been in and out of hospital recently with chronic pancreatitis but I got a call yesterday to say that she's developed breathing problems from a fairly significant chest infection. Ultimately she got moved to ICU where the infection worsened and she had to be anaesthetised and ventilated, now it's just a bit of a waiting game. Scary stuff.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Managed to get Upper Hyper in on Friday and Lower Hyper in on Saturday around visits to the hospital. Won't bother putting any of the weights up but they've increased from last week.

Calories better this weekend, Saturday was the level I planned. Had 2-300 more than expected on Sunday but who can turn down cake and custard  going to be aiming for ~2700 during the week now and see how I get on.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Can't decide whether to do upper or lower power tonight!?

I stopped doing lower power on a Tuesday because it's after football and my legs aren't fresh. But...my legs are still a bit fatigued from Saturday. What do I do bros?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

After wondering what to train yesterday, I took a single serving of "man the f**k up" and did Lower Power, glad I did, felt good afterwards. Tired, but good.

** Barbell Squat **
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Deadlift **
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 115.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 100.5 kgs x 10 reps
- 100.5 kgs x 9 reps
- 100.5 kgs x 9 reps
- 100.5 kgs x 10 reps

** Leg Press **
- 160.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Leg Press (calves) **
- 160.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 240.0 kgs x 10 reps

Still managing the 5 reps on the squats with another 2.5kg. Fingers crossed with some additional calories I don't stall too soon, hoping for 140kg x 5 good reps. Legs are very sore this morning! Not sure whether I'll be playing football, I may just be going to the hospital at lunch time to see my sister and mum.

As above, I've started to add a few more calories in, which feels naughty haha. The best way for me to do this would be to have carbs in my pre gym meal, so yesterday I had a cinnamon and raisin thin bagel, for no other reason than @BoomTime eats a s**t load of cinnamon and raisin bagels and I've been jealous for ages! Going to have another today but with a chicken burger in-between :thumb:

Calories from yesterday, I don't log sauces or milk so I'm probably hitting in the region of 2700 calories.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> After wondering what to train yesterday, I took a single serving of "man the f**k up" and did Lower Power, glad I did, felt good afterwards. Tired, but good.
> 
> ** Barbell Squat **
> - 115.0 kgs x 5 reps
> ...


 Nice lifts there dude.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Best wishes for your sister mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Nice lifts there dude.


 Thanks mate, nowhere near the realms of others (i.e. you) but getting there 



superpube said:


> Best wishes for your sister mate


 Thanks mate, scary times at the moment. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Can't decide whether to do upper or lower power tonight!?
> 
> I stopped doing lower power on a Tuesday because it's after football and my legs aren't fresh. But...my legs are still a bit fatigued from Saturday. What do I do bros?


 Eat more.

If you are getting DOMS all the time then you are not recovering enough and need more food


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Eat more.
> 
> If you are getting DOMS all the time then you are not recovering enough and need more food


 Always love a good reason to eat more!

I generally only get DOMS in my legs to be honest, don't really suffer elsewhere. Maybe I train my legs harder than other body parts?

I am slightly concerned that I'm not eating enough on certain days. Today my prediction is around 2650-2700 but I will be playing football at lunchtime, nothing crazy but still a calorie burner and also training tonight (Upper Power).


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In other news, I've just had this:



Cinnamon and raisin bagel thin, rocket and Carnivore chicken burger. GOD DAMN, it tasted good!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Always love a good reason to eat more!
> 
> I generally only get DOMS in my legs to be honest, don't really suffer elsewhere. Maybe I train my legs harder than other body parts?
> 
> I am slightly concerned that I'm not eating enough on certain days. Today my prediction is around 2650-2700 but I will be playing football at lunchtime, nothing crazy but still a calorie burner and also training tonight (Upper Power).


 Defo add in some more food on days you are doing extra cardio.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Defo add in some more food on days you are doing extra cardio.


 Nice one - I'll up it to 2700-2800


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Cinnamon and raisin bagel thin, rocket and Carnivore chicken burger. GOD DAMN, it tasted good!


 In Balkans, chicken and poultry in general are considered as vegetables. Carnivore food are pork, lamb and beef.

Whats the green? Dandelion leaves?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> In Balkans, chicken and poultry in general are considered as vegetables. Carnivore food are pork, lamb and beef.
> 
> Whats the green? Dandelion leaves?


 Easier to be a vegetarian then  . The only reason I said it was Carnivore is that's the brand name: https://www.carnivoremeat.co.uk/

The greens are rocket leaves


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> In other news, I've just had this:
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon and raisin bagel thin, rocket and Carnivore chicken burger. GOD DAMN, it tasted good!


 That looks decent!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> That looks decent!


 It was, I love sweet and savoury mixed together. The only thing it was missing was a bit of maple syrup...


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Easier to be a vegetarian then  . The only reason I said it was Carnivore is that's the brand name: https://www.carnivoremeat.co.uk/
> 
> The greens are rocket leaves


 Dear Google,

what are rocket leaves?

Italian rucola.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

How's your sister getting on mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Dear Google,
> 
> what are rocket leaves?
> 
> Italian rucola.


 You've never had rocket?

It's amazing in a salad. Rocket leaves and parsley are two of the necessities in my salads.



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How's your sister getting on mate


 She's improved slightly, they've put her on sedation hold which means there is no sedation whatsoever. Currently trying to bring her round so she can breathe on her own properly. Fingers crossed she'll be up and talking by tomorrow.

She's obviously knackered from the amount of sedation she's had, she's been knocked out since Thursday afternoon so it will take a while to come back to the land of the living. Signs are good at the moment though.

Thanks for asking, appreciate it.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> You've never had rocket?
> 
> It's amazing in a salad. Rocket leaves and parsley are two of the necessities in my salads.


 Lettuce or cabbage. I tried rucola, or rocket how you call it a few times, not my thing really. Parsley is an entirely different beast, first thing that comes to mind is beef soup.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Managed to get an Upper Power workout in last night before heading back to the hospital:

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 80.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 32.5 kgs x 9 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Pull Up **
- 10 reps
- 8 reps
- 7 reps
- 6 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 92.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 92.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 92.5 kgs x 5 reps
- 92.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Overhead Press **
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Barbell Curl **
- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 15.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps

I decided to drop the weight on the bench press because I've been chasing numbers rather than actually focussing on technique. 80kg was fairly easy but still taxed the muscle, I made sure I did a full range of motion with at least 2 second pause at the bottom of the movement. It absolutely hammered my chest, I felt this more than simply trying to shift 90kg, there's no point for me to chase numbers, as much as I'd like to.

Slight improvement on all lifts apart from skull crushers, completely failed on the second set of 30kg. I'm going to drop it back down to 25kg next week and go from there.

Food yesterday was slightly increased due to playing football, somewhere between 2600-2700.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

No weights today but went for a fasted jog before work this morning. Kept the pace slow and made sure I wasn't working too hard at any point to get into a cardiovascular workout:



I felt great afterwards but I'm slowly started to feel worse and worse, my back is sore from DOMS and so are my legs, I'm going to keep calories high today to try and recover a bit better, probably aim for 2700-2800. Maybe even a little bit more, what do you think @BoomTime?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

On a much, much more positive note. My sister is now off sedation and the ventilator, breathing on her own, cannot even begin to describe how much of a relief this is. They're hoping later today she will be fully conscious and responsive.

I can't wait to ask her what it's like being asleep for nearly 6 days!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> No weights today but went for a fasted jog before work this morning. Kept the pace slow and made sure I wasn't working too hard at any point to get into a cardiovascular workout:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt great afterwards but I'm slowly started to feel worse and worse, my back is sore from DOMS and so are my legs, I'm going to keep calories high today to try and recover a bit better, probably aim for 2700-2800. Maybe even a little bit more, what do you think @BoomTime?


 Defo keep them a bit higher if you are still sore. Your body will need the extra fuel to recover.

I would suggest next time adding more calories on the days that make you sore in advance, this way you are not playing catch up.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Defo keep them a bit higher if you are still sore. Your body will need the extra fuel to recover.
> 
> I would suggest next time adding more calories on the days that make you sore in advance, this way you are not playing catch up.


 Thanks mate, I'm working to gradually increase my calories anyway so hopefully that will help.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Football at lunchtime today, Upper Hypertrophy tonight and at the Wigan game tonight, it's going to be another long ass day! I'm starting to feel very fatigued with everything that's been going on but I'm off tomorrow for some much needed R&R 

My sister was fully awake and conscious last night, she has no idea she's lost nearly a week and thought it was her birthday when she came round. All in all the doctors and nurses in the ITU department at the MRI have been fantastic, I can't praise them enough.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Great news there dude


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hay mate glad your sister is on the mend,


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Hay mate glad your sister is on the mend,


 Thanks mate, she's back on a normal ward now so all is good. Now just to get to the bottom of the pancreatitis and hopefull she can be on the mend fully.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Bit of an update regarding training.

Thursday - Upper Hypertrophy

Friday - 4 miles fasted jog in the morning followed by Lower Hypertrophy.

Saturday - Random upper body workout.

Decided to add in a bit of cardio on Friday as I was going out for afternoon tea with the wife  . Also managed to get absolutely leathered on Saturday night which meant pizza on the way home and eating shite all day yesterday. I now feel fu**ing horrendous! I can't stop shitting and I feel like I've had 2 hours sleep. Not sure whether I'm coming down with something or it's just a late hangover.

Not sure whether I'll make it to the gym tonight!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, she's back on a normal ward now so all is good. Now just to get to the bottom of the pancreatitis and hopefull she can be on the mend fully.


 This place has got far too respectable recently.

Not one person has asked for pics of sis.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

superpube said:


> This place has got far too respectable recently.
> 
> Not one person has asked for pics of sis.


 Haha, this ain't general conversation


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Haha, this ain't male animal


 :devil2:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Pics of sister or it never happened HAHAHAH, Only kidding mate.

You still at evo


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Pics of sister or it never happened HAHAHAH, Only kidding mate.
> 
> You still at evo


 Yes mate still there, plodding along.

How's your training going? Still doing Muay Thai?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Yes mate still there, plodding along.
> 
> How's your training going? Still doing Muay Thai?


 Yeah been training at Thai as i have some mates fighting next month including my instructor, My training been ok but been sparatic since Nov as had issues my end ;(


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Yeah been training at Thai as i have some mates fighting next month including my instructor, My training been ok but been sparatic since Nov as had issues my end ;(


 Not good mate, I've got plenty of issues but trying to not let them get in the way of training lol.

I might be going to the same event, assuming it's the one Dom Tolley is fighting in?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Yes mate still there, plodding along.
> 
> How's your training going? Still doing Muay Thai?


 Yeah been training at Thai as i have some mates fighting next month including my instructor, My training been ok but been sparatic since Nov as had issues my end ;(

Thats the one mate, are you mates with Dom


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Yeah been training at Thai as i have some mates fighting next month including my instructor, My training been ok but been sparatic since Nov as had issues my end ;(
> 
> Thats the one mate, are you mates with Dom


 Yes mate, I know Dom through a mutual friend. I should be at the event.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Struggled to get on the past few days, been very busy at work including being away in Liverpool to attend a gala dinner and give a presentation yesterday. Tuesday's calories were OK(ish) with a few glasses of wine thrown in. Yesterday and today much better.

Managed to get 3 workouts in so far this week, might struggle tomorrow, it's another day of drinking whilst watching the Wigan/Saints derby. Kind of feel guilty about it but want to have a more relaxed Easter. Might try and get a fasted run in tomorrow morning before I head to the pub.

Here's the workouts:

Monday = Lower Power

*Squat*
Set 1: 117.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 117.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 117.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 117.5 kg × 5

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 117.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 117.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 117.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 117.5 kg × 5

*Inverse Leg Curl*
Set 1: 105 kg × 10
Set 2: 105 kg × 9
Set 3: 105 kg × 9
Set 4: 105 kg × 8

*Leg Press*
Set 1: 245 kg × 12
Set 2: 245 kg × 10
Set 3: 245 kg × 10
Set 4: 245 kg × 10
Set 5: 245 kg × 10

*Calf Press (Leg Press)*
Set 1: 245 kg × 10
Set 2: 245 kg × 10
Set 3: 245 kg × 10
Set 4: 245 kg × 10
Set 5: 245 kg × 10

*Shrugs *
Set 1: 60 kg × 8
Set 2: 60 kg × 8
Set 3: 60 kg × 8
Set 4: 60 kg × 8
Set 5: 60 kg × 10


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Tuesday - Upper Power. Slightly rushed workout before work.

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 82.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 82.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 82.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 82.5 kg × 5

*Bench Press (Machine)*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 60 kg × 10
Set 4: 60 kg × 10

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 9 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 5 reps

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 80 kg × 6
Set 2: 80 kg × 8
Set 3: 80 kg × 8
Set 4: 80 kg × 8

*OHP*
Set 1: 52.5 kg × 8
Set 2: 52.5 kg × 7
Set 3: 52.5 kg × 6

*EZ Bar Cur*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 20 kg × 10
Set 3: 20 kg × 10

*Skullcrushers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 20 kg × 10
Set 3: 20 kg × 10


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Tonight was Upper Hypertrophy

*Decline Bench Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 35 kg × 12
Set 2: 35 kg × 12
Set 3: 35 kg × 9
Set 4: 32.5 kg × 10

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 22.5 kg × 12
Set 2: 22.5 kg × 12
Set 3: 22.5 kg × 12
Set 4: 22.5 kg × 12

*Bent Over Row (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 35 kg × 10
Set 3: 35 kg × 10
Set 4: 35 kg × 10

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 12
Set 3: 40 kg × 12
Set 4: 40 kg × 12

*Push Up*
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps

*Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 7.5 kg × 10

*Hammer Curl*
Set 1: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 7.5 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 70 kg × 12
Set 2: 70 kg × 12
Set 3: 70 kg × 12

*Bicep Curl (Machine)*
Set 1: 30 kg × 12
Set 2: 30 kg × 12
Set 3: 30 kg × 10
Set 4: 20 kg × 8


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning all, not updated my journal for a while. I had a week off work to spend some time with the wife and recharge my batteries.

Relaxed my eating somewhat over the past week or so and I've put on a fair bit of weight, possibly water, possibly fat. Going to reduce calories slightly and stay consistent (no cheats) for the next couple of weeks and see where I get to. I definitely needed the break though and some lovely food was consumed 

I still managed to get a decent amount of training in during the week though so hopefully some gains have been muscle :thumb

Lower Power last night, squatting feels really good!

*Squat*
Set 1: 122.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 122.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 122.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 122.5 kg × 5

*Sumo Deadlift*
Set 1: 120 kg × 5
Set 2: 120 kg × 5
Set 3: 120 kg × 5
Set 4: 120 kg × 5

*Leg Press*
Set 1: 255 kg × 12
Set 2: 255 kg × 10
Set 3: 255 kg × 10
Set 4: 255 kg × 10
Set 5: 255 kg × 10

*Calf Press (Leg Press)*
Set 1: 255 kg × 10
Set 2: 255 kg × 10
Set 3: 255 kg × 10
Set 4: 255 kg × 10
Set 5: 255 kg × 10

*Inverse Leg Curl*
Set 1: 105 kg × 10
Set 2: 105 kg × 10
Set 3: 105 kg × 8
Set 4: 105 kg × 8


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Played football yesterday lunch time, followed by Upper Power in the gym (see below) followed by 20 minutes incline walking on the treadmill 

*Bench Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 38 kg × 6
Set 2: 38 kg × 5
Set 3: 38 kg × 5
Set 4: 38 kg × 6
Notes: Last set spotted with the 6th rep forced

*Bench Press (Machine)*
Set 1: 70 kg × 10
Set 2: 70 kg × 7
Set 3: 70 kg × 8
Set 4: 60 kg × 8

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: +5 kg × 5
Set 3: +5 kg × 5
Set 4: +5 kg × 4
Set 5: +5 kg × 4
Set 6: 3 reps

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 60 kg × 10
Set 4: 60 kg × 10

*OHP*
Set 1: 52.5 kg × 8
Set 2: 52.5 kg × 8
Set 3: 52.5 kg × 7
Set 4: 40 kg × 8

*Bicep Curl*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10
Set 4: 15 kg × 15

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 72.5 kg × 12
Set 2: 72.5 kg × 12
Set 3: 72.5 kg × 12
Set 4: 42 kg × 20

I've switched my work out around here slightly, after failing to move on with my pull ups whatsoever I'm going to lower the reps and introduce weight and have this as my "power movement" and up my reps on the bent over row, hopefully I will start to push on with my pull ups then!

Feeling much better from dropping the calories, starting to tighten up again, probably a drop in water but it's making me feel better!

Went for a walk at lunchtime to boost my activity for the day and ended up walking against a HUGE junior doctor's protest!

Anywho, cardio only tonight. Might do some abs if I can be bothered. Calories will be slightly lower, around 2300ish to help drop the excess weight


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Good going mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ares said:


> Good going mate


 Thanks mate, trying to feel good and positive and stick with a goal.

I'm going to get to my leanest and work from there instead of fu**ing around and spinning my wheels.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You've made consistent progress on your lifts, so I think you're being a bit hard on yourself! I know what you mean though, I think everyone goes through this. I'm the leanest I've been for about six months and still have another 14lb or so to knock off I reckon, cutting is quite a humbling experience! I'm sure you'll smash it, whatever you end up doing


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah just stick at it bud!

When bulking i find i like how i fill out my clothes more, I like how my tops look, and i enjoy lifting more weight, but then dont like it when i notice weight around my lower stomach and love handles, especially after a couple of days out of the gym I just feel like a chubby mess!

When cutting i generally like how I look with my top off rather than my top on! I like the vascular look, and with a pump i think you can look great! But then there's times I feel like poop! Especially when carbs get low and you look 'flat' then I sometimes look at myself in a tshirt and think 'Do i even lift bro?'

It's all just one big headfook!! But it's easy to think urghh im fat im going to cut, then 2 months later say urghh im skinny im going to bulk! But then you'll get nowhere! Consistency is key, stick at it


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Yeah just stick at it bud!
> 
> When bulking i find i like how i fill out my clothes more, I like how my tops look, and i enjoy lifting more weight, but then dont like it when i notice weight around my lower stomach and love handles, especially after a couple of days out of the gym I just feel like a chubby mess!
> 
> ...


 I know what you mean, I would have stayed with the bulk had I not eaten a load of s**t for over a week. I want to get back to a bit of a baseline before progressing properly. Will only take me a couple of weeks calorie restriction and upping the cardio...hopefully.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Cardio last night, couldn't be bothered with abs, I was knackered. Calories were slightly higher than anticipated but not too fussed as I put in some work on the cardio!

Finished off with some eggs/ham/light cream cheese on cinnamon and raisin bagels, amazing!

Edit: the heart rate readings are from a chest strap I picked up recently. It was only a fiver, reduced from £25 so I thought why not! Might be useful for fasted cardio.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Football at lunch today and upper hypertrophy possibly with some cardio afterwards depending on how I feel.

Food for today:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looooong workout last night!

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 87.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 87.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 87.5 kg × 9
Set 4: 87.5 kg × 10
Set 5: 60 kg × 10

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 25 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 25 kg × 10
Set 4: 25 kg × 10

*Bent Over Row (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 40 kg × 10
Set 4: 40 kg × 10

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 47.5 kg × 12
Set 2: 47.5 kg × 12
Set 3: 47.5 kg × 12
Set 4: 47.5 kg × 12

*Push Up*
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps

*Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 7.5 kg × 12
Set 2: 7.5 kg × 12
Set 3: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 7.5 kg × 10

*Shrugs *
Set 1: 25 kg × 12
Set 2: 35 kg × 12
Set 3: 42 kg × 12
Set 4: 49 kg × 6

*Bicep Curl (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 15 kg × 12
Set 2: 15 kg × 12
Set 3: 15 kg × 12

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 12 kg × 10
Set 2: 12 kg × 10
Set 3: 12 kg × 10

Finished with some ab work and 20 minutes incline walk.

Calories slightly higher yesterday but football and incline walk should deal with those 

My right knee is killing me this morning so I must have picked up a knock at football yesterday, unless it significantly improves before tonight I'll be having a rest day. There's no way I can do legs on current form...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

My right knee didn't recover in time so I skipped lower hypertrophy 

Went for a decent walk and kept calories a bit lower.

The weekend was a bit of a right off, food intake way too high again and done nothing but s**t all day today!

Back on it again and lower power tonight. I was thinking about changing my routine as I've all but stalled on everything expect squats. I'll do my lower power tonight and see how I get on.

Any ideas for a routine for someone who feels the need to train every day? lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesterday consisted of ~12000 steps from a decent walk at lunchtime and my other activity then Lower Power:

*Squat*
Set 1: 125 kg × 5
Set 2: 125 kg × 5
Set 3: 125 kg × 5
Set 4: 125 kg × 5

*Leg Press*
Set 1: 260 kg × 12
Set 2: 260 kg × 10
Set 3: 260 kg × 10
Set 4: 260 kg × 10
Set 5: 260 kg × 10

*Calf Press (Leg Press)*
Set 1: 255 kg × 10
Set 2: 255 kg × 10
Set 3: 255 kg × 10
Set 4: 255 kg × 10
Set 5: 255 kg × 10

*Sumo Deadlift*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 125 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5
Set 4: 100 kg × 5

*Inverse Leg Curl*
Set 1: 105 kg × 10
Set 2: 105 kg × 10
Set 3: 105 kg × 8
Set 4: 105 kg × 8

Finished with some ab work and then 20 minutes on the treadmill, 6 km/h with a 7.0 incline.

I wasn't feeling very strong with the squats so glad I managed 4 sets of 5. Not sure whether it was poor weekend nutrition or just that I'm reaching my limit but they were fu**ing hard!

I also failed miserably with my Sumo Deadlifts, I was supposed to do them straight after squats but only remembered half way into my second set of leg press so decided to do them after my leg press and calf raise superset. BIG MISTAKE! I could barely pull 125 x 1! I nearly threw up.

I'm sure you're supposed to be able to deadlift more than you can squat? LOL.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Just popped in to Sainsburys for some water and ended up getting some of these as well.

They're a bit chemically but quite nice.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

ancient_loyal said:


> Just popped in to Sainsburys for some water and ended up getting some of these as well.
> 
> They're a bit chemically but quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 124251


 Me and the wife love them. Second favourite behind relentless.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Flipper said:


> Me and the wife love them. Second favourite behind relentless.


 First time I've had them, went in for a Monster Zero but they didn't have any in. They didn't have any of the bigger bottles of it which is a shame, works out quite expensive buying these little cans.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Did Upper Power on Tuesday:

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 90 kg × 5
Set 2: 90 kg × 5
Set 3: 90 kg × 5
Set 4: 90 kg × 5

*Bench Press (Machine)*
Set 1: 70 kg × 8
Set 2: 70 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 70 kg × 8

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: +5 kg × 5
Set 3: +5 kg × 5
Set 4: +5 kg × 4
Set 5: +5 kg × 4
Set 6: 5 reps

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 62.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 62.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 62.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 62.5 kg × 10

*Bicep Curl*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 20 kg × 10

*Close grip bench *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 12
Set 3: 40 kg × 12

Cardio only yesterday, went for a 5ish mile run at lunchtime. Fairly steady, my legs were killing me from Monday still!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Trained a bit earlier today, was upper hypertrophy day today:

*Decline Bench Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 36 kg × 10
Set 2: 36 kg × 8
Set 3: 36 kg × 9
Set 4: 36 kg × 8
Set 5: 22.5 kg × 10

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 12
Set 2: 20 kg × 12
Set 3: 20 kg × 12
Set 4: 20 kg × 12

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 50 kg × 12
Set 2: 50 kg × 12
Set 3: 50 kg × 12
Set 4: 50 kg × 12

*Push Up*
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps

*Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 60 kg × 10
Set 4: 60 kg × 10

*OHP*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 40 kg × 10

*Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 7.5 kg × 12
Set 2: 7.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 7.5 kg × 10

*Shrug*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 20 kg × 10
Set 3: 20 kg × 10

*Bicep Curl (Machine)*
Set 1: 40 kg × 8
Set 2: 40 kg × 8
Set 3: 40 kg × 6
Set 4: 20 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 77 kg × 12
Set 2: 77 kg × 10
Set 3: 77 kg × 10
Set 4: 42 kg × 15

Finished with some ab work. Absolute monster of a session because I forgot to do OHP on Upper Power so I put it here. I was well and truly drained after this.

Got home early from work so might go for a walk, the Mrs is in London until tomorrow so I'll be bored shitless if I just sit here.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Didn't end up going for a walk, couldn't be bothered.

Also can't train tonight as I'm at the Wigan game but will be going for a run at lunchtime to keep my activity up.

Will train legs tomorrow and probably throw in a bit of arms/chest for a buzz too


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Struggling to find the motivation to keep the journal up to date.

Things ticking over, not really motivated to keep my diet in check at weekends which means I'm just kind of spinning my wheels by remaining in a deficit during the week.

Trained upper on Monday and legs yesterday. Didn't squat partly because I didn't want to but partly because my knee has been giving me grief, I might have to rest it for a couple of days.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Not in the mood? Wait until Patrick Stewart hears about it.






Keep up the good work.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Struggling to find the motivation to keep the journal up to date.
> 
> Things ticking over, not really motivated to keep my diet in check at weekends which means I'm just kind of spinning my wheels by remaining in a deficit during the week.
> 
> Trained upper on Monday and legs yesterday. Didn't squat partly because I didn't want to but partly because my knee has been giving me grief, I might have to rest it for a couple of days.


 OI MOTHER f**k=*ER GET YOUR HEAD RIGHT, LOL find something on YT that motivates u and watch for a bit.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Hahaha cheers guys.

I think the problem I'm having at the moment is twofold:

1) I don't have anything specific to aim for
2) I have a lot of weekend excursions planned. Stag dos, weekends away etc. There's no way I'll be sober/eating right on any of those...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Hahaha cheers guys.
> 
> I think the problem I'm having at the moment is twofold:
> 
> ...


 DOn't over drink, Be selfish and get them gainz.

Come do a session with me


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> DOn't over drink, Be selfish and get them gainz.
> 
> Come do a session with me


 What's the point in drinking if I'm not going to overdrink? lol

I'm having a rest day today but might do some cardio, not decided yet because of my knee pain.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> What's the point in drinking if I'm not going to overdrink? lol
> 
> I'm having a rest day today but might do some cardio, not decided yet because of my knee pain.


 Im opp to you i hate getting drunk, Im not 18 any more and not been for a LONG TIME lol.

Whats your knee issue


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Im opp to you i hate getting drunk, Im not 18 any more and not been for a LONG TIME lol.
> 
> Whats your knee issue


 Ha, I'm certainly not 18 any more and rarely drink but when I do I drink a fair bit.

My knee is complicated. Years ago something chipped off and calcified in my knee which rubbed against the knee cap and caused it to dislocate. It wasn't clear what had chipped as it was so calcified. I had that surgically removed but it's happened again. This time it's lodged at the back of my knee so doesn't cause too many issues.

They now seem to think the bit that's chipped off is part of a ligament which is causing it to weaken. Some days it's fine, some days it isn't.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

You doing stretches of the quads, All 3 as most stretches on extend 3 of the heads. Was shown a good one to do all 4 as my issue in the quad muscle that goes from hip to patella is to short


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> You doing stretches of the quads, All 3 as most stretches on extend 3 of the heads. Was shown a good one to do all 4 as my issue in the quad muscle that goes from hip to patella is to short


 Missed this yesterday, my bad.

I do stretch before squatting, I think I stretch quite extensively but there's no real science or method behind it.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ended up doing around 10k steps yesterday topped up with 30 minutes on the cross trainer and 20 minutes on the stepper, equalling ~900 calories according to the machines. Intake was around 2400 

Football at lunch today and Wigan game tonight so not going to the gym.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Why so much cardio LOL


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Why so much cardio LOL


 Keep fat down!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Did lower power last night:

*Squat*
Set 1: 127.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 127.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 127.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 100 kg × 10
Set 5: 60 kg × 20

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 122.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 122.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 122.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 122.5 kg × 5

*Hack Squat*
Set 1: 80 kg × 15
Set 2: 80 kg × 15
Set 3: 80 kg × 15
Set 4: 80 kg × 15

*Single Leg Ham Curl*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

*Standing Calf Raise*
Set 1: 100 kg × 15
Set 2: 100 kg × 15
Set 3: 100 kg × 15

*Back Extension (Machine)*
Set 1: 1 kg × 10
Set 2: 1 kg × 10
Set 3: 1 kg × 10

*Shrugs *
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 40 kg × 10

Starting to experiment a bit with feet/grip placement with my deadlift, I think I'm getting there!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Keep fat down!


 u not bulking ???


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> u not bulking ???


 Unfortunately I don't do bulking, I just get fat.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper power from Wednesday:

*Decline Bench Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 42.5 kg × 6
Set 2: 42.5 kg × 6
Set 3: 42.5 kg × 6
Set 4: 45 kg × 3

*Bench Press (Machine)*
Set 1: 70 kg × 9
Set 2: 70 kg × 8
Set 3: 70 kg × 8
Set 4: 50 kg × 12

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: +5 kg × 5
Set 3: +5 kg × 5
Set 4: +5 kg × 5
Set 5: +5 kg × 4
Set 6: 5 reps

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 67.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 67.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 67.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 67.5 kg × 10

*OHP*
Set 1: 50 kg × 8
Set 2: 50 kg × 8
Set 3: 50 kg × 6
Set 4: 40 kg × 8

*Close grip bench *
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 70 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 9
Set 4: 60 kg × 12

*Bicep Curl*
Set 1: 25 kg × 12
Set 2: 25 kg × 12
Set 3: 25 kg × 10

*Shrugs *
Set 1: 40 kg × 15
Set 2: 40 kg × 15
Set 3: 40 kg × 15
Set 4: 40 kg × 15


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower Hypertrophy yesterday. Absolutely smashed my quads yesterday, felt amazing.

*Squat*
Set 1: 60 kg × 20
Set 2: 60 kg × 20
Set 3: 60 kg × 20
Set 4: 60 kg × 20
Set 5: 60 kg × 20

*Leg Press*
Set 1: 160 kg × 15
Set 2: 160 kg × 15
Set 3: 160 kg × 20
Set 4: 160 kg × 20

*Lying leg curl*
Set 1: 25 kg × 15
Set 2: 39 kg × 15
Set 3: 53 kg × 15
Set 4: 53 kg × 15
Set 5: 53 kg × 15

*Sissy Squat*
Set 1: BW× 15
Set 2: BW × 15
Set 3: BW × 15
Set 4: BW × 15
Set 5: BW × 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 15
Set 2: 40 kg × 15
Set 3: 40 kg × 15
Set 4: 40 kg × 15

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 50 kg × 15
Set 2: 100 kg × 15
Set 3: 100 kg × 15
Set 4: 100 kg × 15

*Leg Extension*
Set 1: 26 kg × 15
Set 2: 40 kg × 15
Set 3: 40 kg × 15
Set 4: 40 kg × 15


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Over the past couple of days I've relaxed the diet slightly, increased calories and reduced cardio, largely due to my body telling me it needed a rest and I started to come down with a bit of a virusy type thing feeling really lethargic. Getting over it now though 

Going to have a consistent weekend so don't need to go low calorie


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just eat like a tank and don't worry about the fat just yet HEHEHEH


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning all!

Not been doing a great job at keeping the journal up to date at all! I've had a number of weekends over the past month where I've overdone it on food and beer! Not done much damage really.

Trying to cut up as much as possible for a holiday at the end of July. I was originally planning on jumping on a pro-hormone or AAS cycle before going but I don't think I'd have time to complete a cycle and complete PCT. I'm going away w/c 25th July so only have 6 weeks.

Any advice on any extra help to look better on holiday? Any extra "supplementation"?

I've recently started Layne Norton's PHAT routine for a bit of a change, tough going but I'm enjoying it. Also started back at golf which is decent calorie burner.

Here's some recent workouts:

*Workout on Monday, 6 June 2016, 17:08*

*PHAT - Lower Power*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Squat*
Set 1: 105 kg × 5
Set 2: 105 kg × 5
Set 3: 105 kg × 5

*Hack Squat*
Set 1: 90 kg × 10
Set 2: 90 kg × 10

*Leg Extension*
Set 1: 96 kg × 10
Set 2: 96 kg × 10

*SLDL *
Set 1: 45 kg × 10
Set 2: 45 kg × 8
Set 3: 45 kg × 8

*Lying leg curl*
Set 1: 69.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 69.5 kg × 10

*Standing Calf Raise*
Set 1: 120 kg × 10
Set 2: 120 kg × 10
Set 3: 120 kg × 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 45 kg × 10
Set 2: 45 kg × 10
Set 3: 45 kg × 10

*Workout on Tuesday, 7 June 2016, 17:19*

*PHAT - Upper Power*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 4 reps

*Inverted Row*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

*Bench Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 42.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 42.5 kg × 5

*Chest Dip*
Set 1: +12.5 kg × 10
Set 2: +12.5 kg × 10

*Shoulder Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 27.5 kg × 8
Set 2: 27.5 kg × 6
Set 3: 25 kg × 9

*Bicep Curl*
Set 1: 25 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 25 kg × 10

*Skullcrushers*
Set 1: 25 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 25 kg × 10

*Workout on Thursday, 9 June 2016, 17:40*

*PHAT - Back & Shoulders*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 2: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 3: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 4: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 5: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 6: 62.5 kg × 3

*Inverted Row*
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps

*Seated Row*
Set 1: 57 kg × 12
Set 2: 57 kg × 12
Set 3: 57 kg × 12

*Bent Over Row (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 28 kg × 15
Set 2: 28 kg × 15

*Close Grip Pull Down*
Set 1: 35.5 kg × 20
Set 2: 35.5 kg × 20

*Shoulder Press (Dumbbell)*
Set 1: 22.5 kg × 12
Set 2: 22.5 kg × 12
Set 3: 22.5 kg × 12

*Upright Row*
Set 1: 20 kg × 15
Set 2: 20 kg × 15
Set 3: 20 kg × 15

*Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 5 kg × 20
Set 2: 7.5 kg × 20
Set 3: 5 kg × 20

*Workout on Friday, 10 June 2016, 07:36*

*PHAT - Legs*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Squat*
Set 1: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 2: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 3: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 4: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 5: 62.5 kg × 3
Set 6: 62.5 kg × 3

*Hack Squat*
Set 1: 90 kg × 12
Set 2: 90 kg × 12
Set 3: 90 kg × 12

*Leg Press*
Set 1: 170 kg × 15
Set 2: 170 kg × 15

*Leg Extension*
Set 1: 42.5 kg × 20
Set 2: 42.5 kg × 20
Set 3: 42 kg × 20

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

*Lying leg curl*
Set 1: 55.5 kg × 15
Set 2: 55.5 kg × 15

*Inverse Leg Curl*
Set 1: 45.5 kg × 20
Set 2: 45.5 kg × 20

*Donkey Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 reps
Set 3: 20 reps

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 22.5 kg × 20
Set 2: 22.5 kg × 20
Set 3: 22.5 kg × 20


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Were do you get them time to write all that down ffs LOL


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Were do you get them time to write all that down ffs LOL


 Haha, I don't. It's an app called "strong" on the iPhone. Logs workouts and you can share them...


----------

